# Todesritter die 2te



## FragGyver (7. Dezember 2008)

Ahoi,

ich habe gerade den lustigen "deathknights sind imba" thread gelesen. Da dieser leider etwas, nunja, fragwürdig verfasst wurde, wollte ich das Thema nochmal aufgreifen um dies etwas ruhiger zu diskutieren.

Vorab, bevor ich ich hier gleich des Rumheulens oder Ähnlichem bezichtigt werde, muss ich wohl sagen, dass ich noch nicht sehr lange spiele und bisher nur eine Klasse, meinen Schattenpriester, ein bisschen kenne.

Ich hab heute ne Runde pvp gedaddelt und kam zu dem gleichen Schluss wie mein Vorredner aus dem anderen Thread. Der Todesritter, zumindest nach meinem Empfinden, scheint sehr krass overpowert zu sein. Vor allem in meinem momentanen Levelbereich (Schattenpriester 57). 
Es ist zwar so, dass ja jeder ihn spielen kann, sofern man die Erweiterung besitzt, aber ich finds schon ein bissl komisch das er gleich son schnellen Gaul bekommt, der ja gerade im Arathibecken oder Alterac ein ziemlichen Vorteil darstellt.
Mein kleiner Priester ist mein erster Char hier und hat es im pvp eh schon schwer. Und nachdem ich dachte das ein Paladin schon schier unmöglich zu schlagen ist, setzt der Todesritter dem nochmal die Krone auf finde ich. Nicht nur das er, wie gesagt, schneller reiten kann als alle andern in dem Level, nein er hat nen Begleiter, ist bestens equipped, kann fiese Würmer spawnen, slowen, ranpullen und hebt meinen Psychischen Schrei auch ohne weiteres auf. Ergo, schonmal gar keine Chance zu entkommen. Wenn ich dann also gezwungen bin gegen ihn zu fighten, kann ich im Maximalfall Schattenwort Schmerz aktivieren bevor ich nen komischen Blitz an den Kopp kriege, mir schwarz vor Augen wird und das nächste was ich seh ist der Friedhof.
Mag schon sein, dass man sich erst auf den Kollegen einstellen muss und nen kleiner Stoffie halt gegen manche Klassen alt aussieht aber trotzdem kommt es mir etwas unfair vor, zumindest in dem Levelbereich 50-60. Wie es danach ist hab ich keine Ahnung. Es ist jedoch auffällig das mittlerweile auf jedem bg fast 80% Todesritter rumlaufen.
So nu aber genug geheult, war halt nur mein Eindruck von Heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freue mich über jeden Hinweis, wie man gegen diesen Fiesling bestehen kann^^


----------



## teroa (7. Dezember 2008)

mmhh ehrliche antwort ich find diese klasse überflüssig...


----------



## me too (7. Dezember 2008)

...und ich den Thread...;P


----------



## Valnar93 (7. Dezember 2008)

Level dir DK^^


----------



## Sylwynas (7. Dezember 2008)

och komm schon ... soweit ich weis is dieser threat seit dem 13.november ueber 50 mal augetaucht ... 
also bitte ...ja wir wissen alle das Dk am anfanng dir uebelst auf den sack haut aber nach lv 70 wuerde ich sagen hat der dann normales equip ....
ich glaub mal das damit dieses thema beendet ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber sollte wer ne antwort haben immer her damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (7. Dezember 2008)

über klassenbalance können wir eh erst ernsthaft reden, wenn 80er equip mit abhärtung rauskommt...
momentan siehts so aus, dass dk und retri mit 16k bursts o ziemich alles, was keine platte trägt, umnuken... 
ab 16.dezember gibt es vollständiges pvp-equip... dann kann man anfangen, über balanceverbesserungen zu diskutieren...


----------



## Iodun (7. Dezember 2008)

also ich spiele einen und so imba sind die nicht. ich schließe mich der aussage mit lvl 80 an und dem pvp-equip. bis auf das man die elitequests wo man 2 leute haben sollte allein schafft ist der ganz normal. die quests hat man mit nem warri auch allein geschafft und mit nem pala erst recht. also von daher ist der thread unsinnig. warscheinlich haben die eingefahrenen pvp-leute angst das sie sich umstellen müssen da der tr ja ein paar lustige sachen hat die einem das leben schwer machen können, welche auch nach nem nerf noch ziemlich ekelig sein werden


----------



## ReWahn (7. Dezember 2008)

Iodun schrieb:


> also ich spiele einen und so imba sind die nicht. ich schließe mich der aussage mit lvl 80 an und dem pvp-equip. bis auf das man die elitequests wo man 2 leute haben sollte allein schafft ist der ganz normal. die quests hat man mit nem warri auch allein geschafft und mit nem pala erst recht. also von daher ist der thread unsinnig. warscheinlich haben die eingefahrenen pvp-leute angst das sie sich umstellen müssen da der tr ja ein paar lustige sachen hat die einem das leben schwer machen können, welche auch nach nem nerf noch ziemlich ekelig sein werden



eisketten ist einfach abartig. und 3 skills, um casts zu unterbrechen / zu silencen + antimagiehülle sind der tod eines jeden casters...
melees hauen an platte recht wenig ddmg raus, während der dk sie mit schatten- und rostattacken runter bringt und sich durch ausgeteilten schaden reggt wie bekloppt...


----------



## Iodun (7. Dezember 2008)

hexer sind genauso abartig oder palas die nicht umkippen wollen


----------



## Falathrim (7. Dezember 2008)

Der Todesritter ist auch einfach nicht als Klasse gedacht die auf Level 59 verweilt. Wer das macht ist einfach bekloppt, und wer jetzt wos den Todesritter in dem Bereich gibt PvP in 50-60 macht hats mitm Brain auch nit so gut getroffen...


----------



## Dabow (7. Dezember 2008)

Also ...

ich spiele meinen DK seid Release und bin mittlerweile 80 ! Der DK macht riesen spaß, dass steht außer Frage ...

Die Klasse ist jedoch nicht zu stark. So viel Schaden macht ein DK nicht. Da fährt ein Warlock aber mehr DPS! Der Todesritter macht angenehm schaden, hat einen tollen off-heal und steckt gut Schaden weg, dass macht ihn jedoch nocht lange nicht ZU stark. Wenn ihr die Klasse so  " BÖSE IMBAAAA " findet, spielt euh halt einen hoch ? Und wenn jetzt sowas kommt wie : Nein, ich bin doch kein Kiddy und spiel so ne dumme Klasse " Tja, dann seid ihr selbst Schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wann hat man schonmal die Gelegenheit auf 55 anzufangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FragL (7. Dezember 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> mmhh ehrliche antwort ich find diese klasse überflüssig...



Dem muss ich eigentlich zustimmen. Der DK fügt sich nicht so flüssig in das Gesamtbild ein wie andere Klassen. Mein DK kommt mir vom DMG-Output auch viel zu stak vor, da kann ich mit meinem Schurken kaum mithalten. Zumal ich den Eindruck habe, dass DK's bei hohem Schaden trotz alledem relativ wenig Aggro verursachen.


----------



## Norti (7. Dezember 2008)

Also im PVE ist die Klasse wie jede andere nur dass sie sehr gut fürs Solospiel gedacht ist.

Im PVP spürt man immer mehr die "Übermächtigkeit" dieser Klase gegen viel zu viele Klassen... und ich habe selber DK gespielt um zu wissen wie stark er ist.

1. Todesstoß+Glyphe : Todesstoß + Unheilig o. Blutskillung= abartige Heilung auf lvl 80...schon mal eine von 10k erlebt(mein dk auf 61 macht schon 2.000 Heilung)

2.Geringe Chancengleichheit von Castern. Bsp. Magier (skillung egal)  Versucht zu casten...Gedankenfrost...Magier versucht mit Sofortzaubern den dk zum fall zu bringen...Strangulieren oder AntimagiSchild...Magier versucht zu fliehen....Todesgriff und/oder Eisketten.(und für PVP CD vom Todesgriff gesenkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also etwas zuviel des guten. Ist klar Heldenklasse und so aber das allem was Cast und Magieabhängik ist contern kann...dann soltle man sich nur als NahKämpfer bzw. als Jäger einem Todesritter stellen.


Tande Edit sagt: Zum glück macht Blizzard ansatzweise was um die Klasse anzupassen. Der Schaden vom Schurken-Killer "Runenstoß" wird erheblich gesenkt und erzeugt dafür jetzt extra agro..so wie es ursprünglich gedacht war. Eine Tankfähigkeit eben...naja addon sowieso halb fertig mit vielen Übersetzungsfehlern und ausreichend Bugs die nicht in der Beta drinn waren :]


----------



## Brabbel (7. Dezember 2008)

Dabow schrieb:


> Wann hat man schonmal die Gelegenheit auf 55 anzufangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was ist das denn für eine Logik?

Todesritter sind nunmal im Grunde Charaktere die leicht und mit einer Menge Genuß zu spielen sind. Nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll aber effektiv. 

Niemand sollte vergessen das World of Warcraft+Addons zu keiner Zeit als "anspruchsvoll" gelten sollte. Es ist ein einnehmender (und zuweilen spannender) Zeitvertreib. Nicht mehr oder weniger. 

Nach dem Gebrabbel die Antwort auf den Thread...es ist die Zeit die nunmal Musik spielt...in drei Monaten wird sich alles reguliert haben.


----------



## Sidious75 (7. Dezember 2008)

Bin auch der meinung, dass die todesritter Klasse nich t ins spiel gehört,   so wies ausssieht werden wohl nicht mehr schurken und hunter kiddy klasse nr 1 sein sondern Todesritter


----------



## EvilStorm (7. Dezember 2008)

Naja.. in einer Ini kommt ich über die DPS von einem DK, aber naja.. wie gesagt: Retri = Imba
Aber ich musste schon ein paar mal zusehen wie vor mir ein Mage von einem DK angegriffen wird.
Ich will noch hinrennen um denn DK zu stunen, aber der Mage ist schon tot!
Der DK hat immernoch seine 100% Leben.. unfassbar!
Aber wie gesagt... ohne Abhärtung sind Stoffis (Wie damals Pre BC) knackige Opfer, die man mit 2 Finger zerquetschen kann...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber keine Sorge! PvP Equip ist im anmarsch ^^

MFG Evil


----------



## Tunee (7. Dezember 2008)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> Bin auch der meinung, dass die todesritter Klasse nich t ins spiel gehört,   so wies ausssieht werden wohl nicht mehr schurken und hunter kiddy klasse nr 1 sein sondern Todesritter



Einfach nur genial wie sich der Nachtelf Schurke selbst geoutet hat.

@ TE 

Ähm ja ... was erhoffst du dir eigentlich zu erreichen wenn du hier ins Forum nach einem DK Nerf schreist und rumheulst?
Wie du selbst gesagt hast du hast nicht viel Spielerfahrung vieleicht wirkt sich das auch auf deinen Skill im PvP aus?
Wie wär es wenn du einfach weiter leveln würdest? Dann hättest du die oben geschilderten Probleme auch nicht mehr.
Es ist sowieso so das du die 10-69er BGs vergessen kannst da diese nur von Edeltwinks ( Twinks mit highend Verzauberungen etc.) dominiert werden.

Und du hast sicherlich schonmal gehört das PvP aufgrund der neuen Talente und Fähigkeiten auf Level 80 ausgelegt ist.
Und sich dieses extreme weggeburste mit den ersten PvP Sets aufgrund von Abhärtung legt.

Und ja DKs gehen mit relativ gutem Equip aus dem Startgebiet raus aber das ist sicherlich kein Grund dafür um sich deshalb zu beschweren.
Die ersten Questitems auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel stellen diese bereits in den Schatten.
Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen das das 50-59er BG von Todesrittern dominiert wird. Aber das liegt wahrscheinlich auch daran das einige ihn einfach mal ausprobieren wollen und später eh wieder mit dem Mainchar spielt.

Und zum Thema mit dem 100% Mount. Ja ich finde es gerechtfertigt da Leute die sich den DK zum Main machen wollen es einigermaßen Leichter haben.
Wer hätte denn schon Lust alles nocheinmal zu farmen? Obwohl ... 600g ist in der heutigen Zeit auch nichtmehr viel.

Naja Gruß Rethen ...


----------



## spacekeks007 (7. Dezember 2008)

So, man muss ihn immernoch spielen können einfach draufhauen kan jeder richtig skillen muss man ihn auch und wenn man die intelligenz von nem trockenen toastbrot hat wie äusserst viele in diesem spiel die nichtmal alle zauber und angriffe am todesritter kennen fallen die auch mit der richtigen technik um wie nen sack reis in china und wer mit lvl 56 pvp macht wo todesritter mit gutem blauen equip grad frisch rauskommen naja...

Wird sich ab lvl 80 zeigen wie gut er dann wirklich ist wenn die pvp klamotten rauskommen und einige todesritter mit grün lila equip rumlaufen und denken sie haben lila sachen und sind imba und kippen auf dem schlachtfelt um in 3 sekunden an nem voll ausgerüsteten spieler der auch spielen kann.


----------



## FakeEpix (7. Dezember 2008)

Sylwynas schrieb:


> och komm schon ... soweit ich weis is dieser threat seit dem 13.november ueber 50 mal augetaucht ...
> also bitte ...ja wir wissen alle das Dk am anfanng dir uebelst auf den sack haut aber nach lv 70 wuerde ich sagen hat der dann normales equip ....
> ich glaub mal das damit dieses thema beendet ist
> 
> ...



der Meinung bin ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (7. Dezember 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> mmhh ehrliche antwort ich find diese klasse überflüssig...



Dein Leben ist auch überflüssig.. das einzige, was nicht überflüssig ist, ist die Zahl 42 und Currywurst! >.<


----------



## Taynted (7. Dezember 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> über klassenbalance können wir eh erst ernsthaft reden, wenn 80er equip mit abhärtung rauskommt...
> momentan siehts so aus, dass dk und retri mit 16k bursts o ziemich alles, was keine platte trägt, umnuken...
> ab 16.dezember gibt es vollständiges pvp-equip... dann kann man anfangen, über balanceverbesserungen zu diskutieren...






Brabbel schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine Logik?
> 
> Todesritter sind nunmal im Grunde Charaktere die leicht und mit einer Menge Genuß zu spielen sind. Nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll aber effektiv.



@ReWahn: aha , 16k Bursts als DK. dream on ...

@Brabbel: ein DK is alles andere als einfach zu spielen. DK ist ne echt komplexe klasse. klar sind sie anfangs overpowered aber schaut euch das eq an von 58-70. 

spiele selber einen 80er dk ( Taynted @frostwolf ). richtig gespielt kann n dk locker erster im dmg meter sein aber das trifft wohl auf viele klassen zu. ich hoffe ja nur es legt sich bald mit den dks, echt nicht mehr auszuhalten wie scheiss einige sind da fängts schon bei der skillung an...


----------



## BrdDaSram (7. Dezember 2008)

Immer auf uns DK -.-"

Gegen nen Vergelter Pala oder Arkan Mage sagt wiedermal keiner was..
..außerdem, wird eh alles zurechtgenervt...also schluss mit den whine threads >.<
Nehmts hin wie es is oder hört auf zu zocken


----------



## Annovella (7. Dezember 2008)

16k Burstdmg?

Moment lasst mich ueberlegen, welche Klasse burstet noch krass und ist overpowered?
Magier?
Schurke?
FERAL!?
PALA!?
DK?
Shadowpriest?
WL!?


Wasn los hier alles OP lol ol olo l

Jetzt mal im Ernst, im Moment ist alles irgendwo OP bzw. "merkwürdig".
Warum ausgerechnet Dk´s so angegriffen werden was Nerfs angeht? Weil die Klasse neu ist und die meisten weder ihre Fertigkeiten,  noch ihre CD´s kennen und darum denken so: BOAH SHIT OP NURFNURFNURNURF

Die Klasse hat wie jede andere Vor-und Nachteile. Bis sagen wir mal ende Januar kann man definitiv noch nicht sagen welche Klasse nun noch geändert werden muss, bis auf eine Sache und das ist die Stundauer vom Paladin.


----------



## Gulkulk (7. Dezember 2008)

Na tschuldigung. klar der DK ist vom start weg extrem übervorteilt, *DK ist eine HELDENKLASSE!!!!!!,*
_(und nur erstelbar wenn du zumindest einen char bis 55 gezockt hast und dadurch wenigsten ein bissl peilung vom Spiel hast)_
wenn ich mir allerdings nu so anschauen was ein DK an DMG raus haut, im Vergleich zu nem Warri oder nem Pala bleibt der später, so ab 75 und wohlgemerkt nur unter Plattenträgern, einfach mal auf der halben strecke liegen, und was das Stoffi umnuken angeht das macht jeder WarriTank auch so ohne weiteres....
also hört pls auf mit dem rumgeflenne, freut euch das was gemacht wird damit das Spiel einen auch in Zukunft bei Laune hält, und seid gespannt darauf was wohl die nächste* Heldenklasse* mit sich bringen wird.( auf jedenfall viel, viel, rumgewhine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s. pls nicht auf Rechtschreibung achten komm gerade nach hause und bin ziemlich voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das musste einfach geschrieben werden!!


----------



## BrdDaSram (7. Dezember 2008)

Norti schrieb:


> 2.Geringe Chancengleichheit von Castern. Bsp. Magier (skillung egal) Versucht zu casten..



Du weißt schon das man da direkt vorm Mage sein muss, weil das teil net grad ne große
reichweite hat oder? oO


----------



## Dalfi (7. Dezember 2008)

Nur Noobs und Kiddies hier im Forum ?? 

Letzte Woche heult ein WL das Palas genervt werden müssen

Jetzt nen Shadow über DK´s 

Pre LK haben alle nen Dudu Nerf verlangt weil Arena Imba war

Leute wenn ihr PvP nicht aufm Schirm kriegt, dann spielt PvE oder Tetris und hört auf immer nur nach Nerfs für alle Klassen ausser der eigenen zu Schreien.


so jetzt /flame on


----------



## Lichtdrache (7. Dezember 2008)

BrdDaSram schrieb:


> Du weißt schon das man da direkt vorm Mage sein muss, weil das teil net grad ne große
> reichweite hat oder? oO


Todesritter ist wirklich hart du verreckst an giften verblutungen und krankheiten der mobs und hast als nicht zwerg prbs an mobs und dmg mässig kommt es nicht mal an eule ran.

und 3-5er gruppen quests sind als dk unschaffbar 2er gruppen quest schaffbar als blut dk ja ansonsten auch sehr schwer bis unmöglich.


----------



## EvilStorm (7. Dezember 2008)

Dalfi schrieb:


> Nur Noobs und Kiddies hier im Forum ??
> 
> Letzte Woche heult ein WL das Palas genervt werden müssen
> 
> ...



Besudel nicht denn Namen dieses coolen Spieles!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Dezember 2008)

FragGyver schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> Es ist zwar so, dass ja jeder ihn spielen kann, sofern man die Erweiterung besitzt, aber ich finds schon ein bissl komisch das er gleich son schnellen Gaul bekommt, der ja gerade im Arathibecken oder Alterac ein ziemlichen Vorteil darstellt.
> 
> ...


----------



## youngceaser (7. Dezember 2008)

ey 1. sind dks sobald sie ausm startgebiet kommen 58, was 1 lvl über deinem ist und 2. von dem her und durch den patch war jede klasse mit 70 overpowered. Kann dir leider noch nicht sagen wies mit 80 ausieht mir fehlen noch 2 lvl aber dk ist schon bissel übertrieben, wobei ich mit meinem pala oder jäger auch keine probleme habe die mobs zu klatschen ohne lange reggzeiten


----------



## Protek (7. Dezember 2008)

DD mag er ja sein, aber Maintank oder Hero Tank ist er Definitiv nicht erste Wahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vola17 (7. Dezember 2008)

also zum themenstarter

das kannst du doch nicht ernst meinen.
1 der dk gegen den du kämpfst ist min 58.

2 das startequip ist schon auf t2 t3 stand also kommst du da mit grün equip nicht nach das muss dir schon klar sein.

erst auf 80ig wird man den unterschied sehen ob er op ist oder nicht


----------



## Yiraja (7. Dezember 2008)

me schrieb:


> ...und ich den Thread...;P



dito^^


----------



## Viorel (7. Dezember 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> über klassenbalance können wir eh erst ernsthaft reden, wenn 80er equip mit abhärtung rauskommt...
> ab 16.dezember gibt es vollständiges pvp-equip... dann kann man anfangen, über balanceverbesserungen zu diskutieren...



Lol das heisst klassenbalance kann man nur im pvp messen?


----------



## Sonnendrache (7. Dezember 2008)

morgeeen,

naja wird net alzu lange dauern bis die amys geheult haben dann wird der dk schon genervt =)


----------



## xDeadherox (7. Dezember 2008)

Also ich bin 80 und spiele auch was PvP und die Dks kratzen iwie immer wida ab.(solange sie allein sind)


----------



## Mikaster (7. Dezember 2008)

Dabow schrieb:


> Also ...
> 
> ich spiele meinen DK seid Release und bin mittlerweile 80 ! Der DK macht riesen spaß, dass steht außer Frage ...
> 
> ...




Sorry aber es ist doch keine Alternative ne neue Klasse zu spielen, weil sie einem besser im PvP erscheint... (Klingt komisch, aber sonst würden ja nurnoch Rogues und Warlocks rumrennen :/)

Zum Thema: Also ich persönlich finde DK's nicht so Overpowerd wie es hier unter anderem dargestellt wird.  Klar im PvP sind sie fast unschlagbar geworden, aber auch nur wenn sie HALBWEGS richtig spielen. D.h. Sie müssen nur in melee range bleiben. Wenn sie sich kiten lassen sind sie für Caster/Dotter/Archer (Archer sind in WoW ja nur Hunter, hab zuminest nochnie nen Rogue im PvP mit nem Bogen rumrennen sehen^^)  denke ich, kein Problem. 

Leider kann ich momentan nur aus der sichtweise eines Gnom-Magiers berichten, da meine N811 und UD Schurken (Ja ich hab zwei "High Level" Schurken, ich weiß) Noch 72 btz. 70 sind. Ein Freund von mir, der ebenfalls einen Schurken spielt berichtet mir aber auch, dass DKs in nerven, denn wenn man mal einen down bekommt, steht er (ja ich weiß je nach Skillung, aber wer bekommt den schon nen Blut DK down?) wieder als Ghoul auf. Das ist war net so schlimm, aber extrem nervig :/.

So genug auf den DK geschimpft, denn das PvP allgemein ist atm mehr Schere, Stein, Papier  denn je!  Ich sag nur Defftanks, die mehr dmg als Off Krieger machen, oder Retridine, oder oder oder....

SO PLS BLIZZARD! PIMP MY PVP!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hothgar22 (7. Dezember 2008)

ALso im lvl bereich bis 60 sind sie wegen ihrem ibma eq op ich würd fast soweit gehen und sagen es is t2/t3 niveau und dagegen hat man als grün blau nun mal keine chance


----------



## Wowpirat (7. Dezember 2008)

gestern, irgendwo in der tundra: ich farme mit meinem 78er jäger leder und werde von einem 71er druide vier mal gelegt. als ich da schon die backen aufbließ, kam ein 68er todesritter und zeigte mir, wie man sowas macht. ich fands irgendwie schon lustig zuzugucken, wie das ablief.

ich finde die diskussionen darüber, wer was wie kann generell unnötig, da niemand gezwungen wird eine bestimmte figur zu spielen.


----------



## Kurushimi (7. Dezember 2008)

das problem liegt nicht bei einer einzelnen klasse. derzeit sind die stoffies den melee klassen einfach nichtmehr gewachsen. ob sich das spöäter über die 80er pvp sets wiederausgleicht wird sich zeigen.

jetzt rumzuflennen das mans auf die mütze bekommt, is imho sinnlos- noch kann kaum wer das volle potential seiner klasse ausschöpfen und an anderen gegnern im highend bereich messen. daher warten wir mal noch 1-2 monate.

btw versuch mal als dk nen vergelterdin zu legen... und druden sind immernoch ne plage da man sie überhauptnet controllen kann.

 das druiden sich aus jedem effekt rausshiften, darüber heult keiner


----------



## Melih (7. Dezember 2008)

So Stark sind die Emos auch wieder nicht


Mit mein Heal schamy(ohne abhärtung) schaff ich einen Unholy Dk ohne probleme aber schwiriger wird es bei einem Blut Emo (die heilen sich so stark:/) aber die sind auch zu besiegen wenn ich Feuer Ele anmache und nicht nur Flammenschock Spamme

ps: Mein Schamy ist level 80


----------



## immortal15 (7. Dezember 2008)

das ist alles auf stufe 80 abgestimmt.....
udn ja im bereciht von ca lvl 59 is er wirklich overpowert
ich spiele eh keinen......n böser paladin -.- was komtm als nächstes ? n guter hexenmeister ?


----------



## Roester (7. Dezember 2008)

immortal15 schrieb:


> das ist alles auf stufe 80 abgestimmt.....
> udn ja im bereciht von ca lvl 59 is er wirklich overpowert
> ich spiele eh keinen......n böser paladin -.- was komtm als nächstes ? n guter hexenmeister ?




gibs das nich schoN?


----------



## Lord Aresius (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mir nur mal die ersten paar Beiträge durchgelesen und muß schon wieder grinsen.

Der Todesritter wurde als erste HELDENKLASSE eingeführt, nicht als Klasse. Ein Held muß irgendwas besser oder mehr können als andere, sonst wäre es ja sinnlos.

Diese Rumgeflenne ist einfach kindisch. Und abgesehen davon, auch ein Todesritter ist in Raids auf andere Klassen angewiesen, alleine kann der auch keine Raids bestreiten ( ich mein jetzt die Raids im WOTLK Content )


----------



## Tayfun (7. Dezember 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> Ich hab mir nur mal die ersten paar Beiträge durchgelesen und muß schon wieder grinsen.
> 
> Der Todesritter wurde als erste HELDENKLASSE eingeführt, nicht als Klasse. Ein Held muß irgendwas besser oder mehr können als andere, sonst wäre es ja sinnlos.



Da muss ich leider widersprechen...
Er ist eine Heldenklasse weil er einer der Helden in WC3 war und keiner der Standart Truppen. =)

Und mit das die DKs zu stark seien kann ich nur sagen das sie recht gutes Equip schon durch die Anfangs quests bekommen. Sie bekommen zugar nen Insigne, ne richtig gute Waffe und Fertigkeiten die ausgelegt sind um in der Scherbenwelt problemlos zu questen. 

So Far Tay ;D


----------



## Lakor (7. Dezember 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Thread absolut überflüssig!

Die Klassen sind auf 80 gebalancend, es interessiert Blizzard nicht was auf 58 passiert.
Und man kann von Blizzard nicht erwarten dass die Klassen im Level Bereich gebalanced sind, das wäre zuviel Arbeit.

Desweiteren hat WoW nunmal das Schere, Stein, Papier Prinzip. Ergo hat jede Klasse ihr Manko welches eine andere ideal ausnutzen kann.


----------



## oichebaer (7. Dezember 2008)

Todesritter geht ganz iO von Skills und DMG. Hat gegenüber anderen Klassen Vorteile im Solo-PvE-Spiel, aber das haben Hunter / Hexen auch.
Und im PvP sollte man wohl warten bis man Lvl 80 erreicht hat, um beurteilen zu können wie gut die DK´s nun wirklich sind.

btw: hatte mit der hexe nie probleme gegen DK´s 1-2 lvl über mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

cu


----------



## Gregorius (7. Dezember 2008)

Meine Meinung:
PvP vor dem Levelcap ist nicht der Diskussion wert. Und der DK ist auch nicht zu stark. War gestern mit 2 DKs (beide wie ich Lvl 76) in einer Ini und wir waren in etwa gleichauf im Damage (ich als Vergelter-Pala). Ich denke mit einem reinen DD hätte man sie locker geknackt, da mein Vergelter-Equip auch nicht besonders ist.

Insofern, wartet bis 80, und diskutiert dann welche Klasse zu stark ist, denn Balance ist nie von Lvl 1-80 zu erreichen, sondern ist fokussiert auf Lvl 80 und daran wird sich auch nie etwas ändern^^

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Durag Silberbart (7. Dezember 2008)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> Bin auch der meinung, dass die todesritter Klasse nich t ins spiel gehört,   so wies ausssieht werden wohl nicht mehr schurken und hunter kiddy klasse nr 1 sein sondern Todesritter



Und ich bin der Meinung Schurken sind Imba und gehören nicht ins Spiel. Sie können sich Unsichtbar machen und von Hinten Extremen Schaden raushauen. Man die sind total Over Powert. ^^ Vor allem Nac(k)telf Schurken. Wie passt es zu der Rasse das es dort Schurken drinnen gibt? Magier die es dort nicht gibt, Priester Druiden und die ebenfalls nicht vorhandenen Schamanen wären die Nac"k"telf Klassen. Alle anderen nicht.

Wenn ich hier immer das Mimimi lese kommt mir sofort Barlow in erinnerung. L2P Lern to play.

Ich war in Tausendwinter. Klar war ich eine Starke Klasse. Aber Imba? Ne echt nicht. Da finde ich Vergelter Palas viel mehr Imba. Machen genau sowie Schaden wie ich Heilen sich auch und haben Bubbel. Und so ein Furor Krieger mit seinen 2x 2H Waffen ... da kannste auch als Todesritter nur noch Sterben. Kaum eine Chance wenn du nicht gut Spielen kannst. 

Immer diese Casual Player die hier einen auf Dicke Hose machen. Echt zum Kotzen. Geh lieber Solitär spielen und belässtige und WOWler nicht mehr mit deiner Anwesenheit. Man ich merke gerade das mich das Thema Wütend macht. Daher mach ich mal Schluss !!!

DURAG


----------



## soulsource (7. Dezember 2008)

@Durag: ?


----------



## MagicDarrok (7. Dezember 2008)

Tayfun schrieb:


> Da muss ich leider widersprechen...
> Er ist eine Heldenklasse weil er einer der Helden in WC3 war und keiner der Standart Truppen. =)



Moment, Druide ist ein Keeper of the Grove dessen Model man bischen geändert hat, Mage is en "Erzmagier" dem irgenden plödi das Erz geklaut hat, Paladin ist ein, lass mich überlegen, Paladin und auch die anderen Klassen sind imo zusammengemischte WC3-Helden


----------



## Magisto (7. Dezember 2008)

Das traurige an diesen threads ist, das die leute die meinen irgendwelche klassen seien overpowered,
können in 90% der Fälle ihre eigene garnicht zocken.
Davon mal abgesehen das 90% der Todesritter auf unserem server kacknoobs sind die den dk nicht ein bisschen verstehen würde ich nicht sagen das er 
overpowered ist.

Und was sind das für argumente ja der hat ja n Ghoul und so? lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jede klasse hat da so seine vor und nachteile nich ? 

naja auf jeden fall made my day leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreet (7. Dezember 2008)

@ me too

/sign

total überflüssig da ändert sich doch eh noch was also heult nich so rum!


----------



## Cemesis (7. Dezember 2008)

FragGyver schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> ich habe gerade den lustigen "deathknights sind imba" thread gelesen. Da dieser leider etwas, nunja, fragwürdig verfasst wurde, wollte ich das Thema nochmal aufgreifen um dies etwas ruhiger zu diskutieren.
> 
> ...



... ab hier ab ich aufgehöhrt zu lesen..

Werd erstmal 80

Danke


----------



## Thewizard76 (7. Dezember 2008)

Meine Meinung zu dem ganzen PVP Thema ist das man es nur auf den PVP Realms spielen können sollte.
Meine Begründung:
Man kriegt kein gutes PVE PVP Balancing hin.
Entweder sie Balancen es für PVP oder für PVE aber beides zusammen geht nicht.
Da ich eher PVE Spieler bin und auch auf einem PVE Server spiele finde ich es übel das Blizz das nicht vernünftig trennt.
Auch ich habe PVP gespielt sonst würde ich nicht darüber reden.
Mal gewonnen mal verloren wie das halt so ist.


----------



## Tayfun (7. Dezember 2008)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> Moment, Druide ist ein Keeper of the Grove dessen Model man bischen geändert hat, Mage is en "Erzmagier" dem irgenden plödi das Erz geklaut hat, Paladin ist ein, lass mich überlegen, Paladin und auch die anderen Klassen sind imo zusammengemischte WC3-Helden


Jein. Druide gibts als Standart Truppe genauso wie Mage. Paladin ist so gesehen schon ne Heldenklasse aber sie haben sie halt als normale Klasse eingebaut. 
Todesritter kann man auch als Heldenklasse ansehen da er mit 55 einsteigt. 
Ist halt Ansichtssache aber Hauptgrund da er als Held in WC3 vertreten war und Paladin, ja ist ein Held aber da musste Blizz fragen wieso die den so eingebaut haben. ;D


----------



## Kirpan (7. Dezember 2008)

finde die garnicht so schlimm auch Todesritter haben ihre Conter Klassen wie zB Paladin oder Jäger
klar das Stoffis bei soeinem Gegner immer mehr Probleme haben werden aber so ist das nunmal
@Themenersteller: Was ihn bei dir im Moment noch sto Stark macht ist vorallem das Equipt full blaues equipt und das mit lvl 59 oder so ist sonst eine Seltenheit und da halten die Normalen Klassen mit ihrem grün (etwas blauen ^^) lvl equipt garnicht mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warp16 (7. Dezember 2008)

Da dks sehr viel beim start in den hintern gepustet bekomm sin sie grad im low bereich am overpowertsten.......
Desto höher der dk levelt desto mehr gleicht es sich aus. Er is zwar beim leveln immer überpowert
(20 mobs pullen un mit 100% live ausm kampf gehn^^)
Spätestens in 80er instanzen gleicht sich das aus. 
(ich spiele 80er tank dk und hab die erfahrung gemacht das man in 5er inis gut klarkommt aber bei 10er raids hörts als mt schon auf..... da geht nur noch 2nd tank. Im vergleich zu andren tank klassen find ich mich garnich überpowert.


----------



## Blumentau (7. Dezember 2008)

Naja,
vergleichen wir mal,

Deathknight kann den gegner zu sich ziehen damit der schnell im nahkampf ist.... Krieger kann anstürmen und abfangen und der Schurke hat den schattenschritt... 
dann das mit dem Fear abbrechen. das kann jeder der ein wenig PvP gemacht hat und sich das medalion der haode/allianz gehollt hat, genauso wie Menschen und kriege......mages mit ihren eisblock..dann kann der DK sich noch gut hochheilen. vergleich Pala macht bubble ist immun gegen schaden und heilt sich mit einem spell voll... ich kann noch stunden weiter machen.. aber das ergebnis wird das selbe bleiben WoW ist nicht balanced sonder wie das richtige leben. einer ist immer besser als du.

so far..


----------



## talsimir (7. Dezember 2008)

Recht hat er schon DK`s sind echt viel zu stark, nicht nur auf lv 55~ sondern auch auf 80 sind sie so unglaublich stark wenn sie recht gutes Equipment haben, da kann man direckt vom PC weg gehen und sichn KAffee holln^.^. Ich finde Dk´s brauchen nen meganurf damit alles wieder normal ist...


----------



## talsimir (7. Dezember 2008)

Kirpan schrieb:


> finde die garnicht so schlimm auch Todesritter haben ihre Conter Klassen wie zB Paladin oder Jäger
> klar das Stoffis bei soeinem Gegner immer mehr Probleme haben werden aber so ist das nunmal
> @Themenersteller: Was ihn bei dir im Moment noch sto Stark macht ist vorallem das Equipt full blaues equipt und das mit lvl 59 oder so ist sonst eine Seltenheit und da halten die Normalen Klassen mit ihrem grün (etwas blauen ^^) lvl equipt garnicht mit
> 
> ...



Und als Jäger hast du es auch teilweise SEHR SCHWER gegen Todesritter. 1. Dieses Heranziehen 2. Slows oder sogar FESTfrieren 3. der extrem hohe Schade in wenigen Sekunden so einfach ist das auch nicht...


----------



## Dragonfire64 (7. Dezember 2008)

FragGyver schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> Ich hab heute ne Runde pvp gedaddelt und kam zu dem gleichen Schluss wie mein Vorredner aus dem anderen Thread. Der Todesritter, zumindest nach meinem Empfinden, scheint sehr krass overpowert zu sein. Vor allem in meinem momentanen Levelbereich (Schattenpriester 57).
> 
> ...



Is ja lieb geschrieben, aber ums kurz zu machen es liegt an der Ausrüstung, das der DK n besseres Startequip hat als alle andern is ja mittlerweile eigentlich bekannt, deshalb holzen dich dk´s um, lvl ein wenig und versuchs mit ca. 65 nochmal dann sieht dat schon ganz anders aus...

so far...

LG
Drago


----------



## Müllermilch (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde die Klasse ebenfalls unnötig.Allein Storytechnisch ist sie schon erschreckend,dass die Todesritter der Allianz und der Horde helfen.
Sie hätten da echt was andres nehmen können ODER,viel besser,es einfach bei 9 Klassen belassen.Die alten fand ich viel schöner.


----------



## Oglokk (7. Dezember 2008)

DKs sind auch überflüssig weil man sie in keiner Inze wirklich braucht und sie meist nur scheisse bauen aufgrund ihres manchmal nicht gewollten AEs.


Wenn Du Schaden machen magst batsel Dir nen Hunter und spiel Ihn als Main.Dann trittst den DKs in den Hintern und brauchst hier keine Threads mehr aufmachen ^^


----------



## Kronas (7. Dezember 2008)

Oglokk schrieb:


> DKs sind auch überflüssig weil man sie in keiner Inze wirklich braucht und sie meist nur scheisse bauen aufgrund ihres manchmal nicht gewollten AEs.
> 
> 
> Wenn Du Schaden machen magst batsel Dir nen Hunter und spiel Ihn als Main.Dann trittst den DKs in den Hintern und brauchst hier keine Threads mehr aufmachen ^^


da meinst du sicher unholy geskillte mit ungewollten aes, aber was die machen ist kein ae sondern ein gegnerslowdown und 5% mehr dmg für die leute deiner gruppe die drauf stehen
macht keinen schaden oder heal und auch folglich keine aggro


----------



## Dragonfire64 (7. Dezember 2008)

> DKs sind auch überflüssig weil man sie in keiner Inze wirklich braucht und sie meist nur scheisse bauen aufgrund ihres manchmal nicht gewollten AEs



Jau ihr seid super (@ alle dk=unnötige-Klasse-Weiner) *applaudiert gähnend* erst brüllen dat et keine Tanks gibt dann kommt ne neue Tankklasse die auch recht gut ankommt bei den Leuten (zwar 90% DD´s aber dat war abzusehn) und trotzdem kommt dann hier es sei ne unnötige Klasse, wenn ihr schon so Bemerkungen von euch gebt dann spielt mal Warcraft 3 + Frozen Throne durch wo WoW zum grössten Teil drauf aufbaut, wer dann die story nich kapiert soll sich nochmal inne Vorschule melden zum nachsitzen -.-

Gruss

Euer stolzer Tankritter Dragónyr!


----------



## Virusmaster (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich persöhnlich find den todesritter viel zu mächtig ich hab auf einem hingelvlt und musste dabei feststellen das ich beim questen mittlerweile keinen spass.
hab dann meinen lvl 48iger jäger gelöscht und nen draenei priester angefangen weil ich ma die allianz zocken möchte und auf heiler stehe
Mein Fazit:  Todesritter sind so imba dass sie einen beherschen können und mittlerweile die am meisten vertretende klasse des servers sind. vorher wars der paladin


----------



## Noleva (7. Dezember 2008)

also ich sehs mal so, der DK ist schon leich überpowert am anfang aber er ist ja immerhin auch eine HELDENklasse und er soll ja schließlich auch spieler dazu anspornen den DK zu spielen

nach einer zeit wird er sicherlich schon gleichwertig sein wie andere klassen


----------



## Thelorimus (7. Dezember 2008)

also ich spiele schon ca. 2 jahre wow und habe jede Klasse bis lvl 50 und weiter gelevlt mit meinem main dem 75er mage wurde ich bisher noch NIE von einem Todesritter getötet ich finde sie sind die einfachste klasse zum töten die meisten kommen noch nicht einmal zum schlagen da sind sie shcon tot und fals sie mich heranziehen kann ich mich in der luft wegteleportieren. 
ich denke es kommt auf den spielstiel und auf die jeweilige klasse drauf an wie leicht oder schwer es einem fällt dks zu töten
Gruß Thelorimus Nera´thor


----------



## KiLLa239 (7. Dezember 2008)

über das balance würde ich nur auf level 80 reden...

Da finde ich sie nicht wirklich überpowered... pve dps ist nicht herausragend (natürlich auch nicht schlecht!) und PvP kriegt man sie auch kaputt.


----------



## Noleva (7. Dezember 2008)

ich muss allerdings noch dazu sagen das ich den DK aber ziemlich nervig finde, es kommt nicht selten vor das man mal 2 dks in einer gruppe hat oder im suche Tool nur DK's sind...

ich besitze selber auch einen und ich wart erstmal die zeit ab bis dieser "DK warn" wieder vorbei ist


----------



## Maolin (7. Dezember 2008)

für mich sind todesritter idr. Futter die ich im stunlock zerlege (Feral Druide)

Schere Stein Papier würd ich sagen


----------



## Held² (7. Dezember 2008)

Brabbel schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine Logik?
> 
> Todesritter sind nunmal im Grunde Charaktere die leicht und mit einer Menge Genuß zu spielen sind. Nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll aber effektiv.
> 
> ...


Ohja DK sind sehr leicht zu zocken 
Man muss ja eh nur auf die paar olen Runen aufpassen wie man sie einsetzt und gleichzeitig darauf achten wieviel Runenmacht man hat easy going.....

Ein paar sachen snd vieleicht mom. op beim DK aber er hat schon seine Anti klassen(Pala, Mage, Jäger,usw)
Ich fine das Blizz mit dem DK das pvp sehr gut balanced hat allein das es endlich eine Klasse gibt die dem Resto dudu wirklich was antun kann 

@TE

Du darfst nicht vergessen der Dk startet mit einem sehr guten Equip was er erst mit ca. lvl 66 austauscht und der Dk ist zusätlich noch eine Anti Klasse für dich


----------



## Bankrott (7. Dezember 2008)

Also ich finde der todesritter ist weder op noch überflüssig ...

punkt 1: wer seine klasse spielen kann zerfetzt auch todesritter in der luft

punkt 2: er ist meiner meinung nach eine gute neue klasse... welche a) spass macht zu spielen b) nich vom jedem gespielt wird(es hat sich zwar jeder damaliger 70er einen erstellt aber nich jeder spielt ihn .....)


mfg Bankrott


----------



## Crav3n (7. Dezember 2008)

Und auch hier sage ich gerne nochmal ohne mir alles durchzulesen vorher:

Das Startequip des Deathknights, liegt deutlich über dem Niveau vom Classic bzw BC, aus dem Grund das Blizzard wollte das der DK schnell durch den alten Content kommt. 
Wer sich im Low-Level-Bereich über den DK aufregt und nach Nerf schreit, sollte lieber erstmal bis 80 zoggen und dann sein Resüme ziehen!


----------



## Oggaman (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich lese hier die ganze zeit das Dk´s achso imba gegen caster sind.
Ich spiele mit meinem Kumpel täglich 50 2on2 spiele in der Test arena,
Dk´s sind eigentlich kein problem, wegsheepen und fertig. Ausser es
ist ein Healpala dabei dann wirds unangenehm aber sonst. Vlt. sollte ich
erwähnen das wir Frostmage/Demolock spielen^^


MFG Oggaman


----------



## Mardoo (7. Dezember 2008)

meiner is 80 und halb epic, und er is viel zu stark, er kann in Naxx tanken, das DARF DER DOCH NED KÖNNEN MAAN! 0o


----------



## Cavador (7. Dezember 2008)

Meine persönliche Meinung, WoW ist ein PvEpiel mit billig integriertem Sandkasten PvP. Mit dem Todesritter hat man nun endlich mal eine Klasse mit der man etwas schafft. Hoffe das blizz nicht auf die ganzen PvP-Gimps hört und die den Todesritter verunstalten wie sie es schon mit vielen anderen Klassen getan haben, wer anständiges PvP spielen will braucht kein WoW dafür.


----------



## Yldrasson (7. Dezember 2008)

Dragonfire64 schrieb:


> wenn ihr schon so Bemerkungen von euch gebt dann spielt mal Warcraft 3 + Frozen Throne durch wo WoW zum grössten Teil drauf aufbaut, wer dann die story nich kapiert soll sich nochmal inne Vorschule melden zum nachsitzen -.-



Okay... dann nenn' mir *EINEN* Todesritter, der in WC3 auf Seiten der Horde, oder auf Seiten der Allianz (meinetwegen auch auf Seiten der Nachtelfen) kämpft...


----------



## Oonâgh (7. Dezember 2008)

Crav3n schrieb:


> Und auch hier sage ich gerne nochmal ohne mir alles durchzulesen vorher:
> 
> Das Startequip des Deathknights, liegt deutlich über dem Niveau vom Classic bzw BC, aus dem Grund das Blizzard wollte das der DK schnell durch den alten Content kommt.
> Wer sich im Low-Level-Bereich über den DK aufregt und nach Nerf schreit, sollte lieber erstmal bis 80 zoggen und dann sein Resüme ziehen!



SIGN!

Abgesehen davon: Ja, der DK ist im Moment bisschen OP. War bei Klassenneuerungen fast immer so, jetzt eben beim DK.
Andererseits zieh ich gegen gute Frostmages im PvP (80 versteht sich) meist den Kürzeren wegen sehr vieler Slow- und Stuneffekte. Ansonsten muss ich sagen.. Ist schon nicht ohne. Und im Raid bin ich meist auch oben im Dmg, obwohl ich mehr auf Support geachtet hab beim Skillen. Aber ich bin sicher, dass das noch geändert wird und irgendwo Schaden abgezogen wird. Wo auch immer das nun sei.
Also bitte nicht alle rumheulen. Abgesehen davon: Das PvP in WoW ist unglaublich wenig von Balance geprägt, wer faires PvP haben will, sollte sich ein anderes Game aussuchen. Imo ist PvE hier eindeutig der Mittelpunkt, das PvP bietet dem nur ein wenig Abwechslung.


So weit..
MfG

//edit: Sign auch @ Bankrott. Ja, er macht Spaß, ist neu, anders. Und es gibt genügend Leute, von denen ich sehe, wie sie DK's auseinanderreißen. Wer Skill hat, packts eben ^^


----------



## Zachariaz (7. Dezember 2008)

Oglokk schrieb:


> DKs sind auch überflüssig weil man sie in keiner Inze wirklich braucht und sie meist nur scheisse bauen aufgrund ihres manchmal nicht gewollten AEs.


Ich finde Todesritter stimmig und sie haben auch ihren eigegen Flair. Die Frage, ob man den Todesritter in irgendeiner Form braucht, sei dahingestellt. Gestern Morgen war ich mit einem Todesritter in einer
heroic Instanz und der hat sehr gut getankt. Absolut keine Probleme! Die Frage ist also folgender: Wenn Sie nicht gewollte AEs einsetzen, dann liegt es doch bestimmt an den Spieler, sich der Gruppe anzupassen und diese zu vermeiden. 



Oglokk schrieb:


> Wenn Du Schaden machen magst batsel Dir nen Hunter und spiel Ihn als Main.Dann trittst den DKs in den Hintern und brauchst hier keine Threads mehr aufmachen ^^


Als wäre der Jäger die einzige Klasse, einen Todesritter umzunieten. Ich spiele 4 Jahre meinen Magier, und ich hab absolut keine Probleme, jede Klasse in den Arsch zu treten.
Was ich amüsant finde, ist wirklich die Tatsache, dass einige Klassen hervorstechen, wo ich manchmal nur den Kopf schüttel. Der Warlock, Paladin und neuerdings der Todesritter mit Burstdmg.

Mal ganz ehrlich: Entweder ihr setzt euch hin, findet eine Möglichkeit euch mit der Klasse, die ihr spielt, auseinanderzusetzen, oder lasst es gleich bleiben.
Ich bin mit meiner Klasse zufrieden, und das solltet ihr als nächstes lernen: Eure Klasse verstehen und lieben zu lernen.

Kann doch nicht angehen, dass man nur einen Knopf drücken möchte, damit schnellstmöglich der andere umkippt. Das ist doch nicht der Sinn?!


----------



## Shrukan (7. Dezember 2008)

Iodun schrieb:


> hexer sind genauso abartig oder palas die nicht umkippen wollen



Hexer momentan habens nicht leicht in den BG's ;>


----------



## Allvis (7. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

Ih kenne mich zwar nicht so mit Schattenpriestern aus,aber ich würde warten bis er dich ranzieht,und dann fearen,dann immer DOTen (sovern du kanst)
und weckrennen.

Als Hunter mache ichs immer so:

*Duell startet*
abstand nehmen werde rangezogen dann mache ich Eisfalle und er läuft rein,so erstmal wieder nen bisschen Abstand nehmen,dann Zorn des Wildtieres (sovern BM)
dann Einschüchtern,denn es stunt den Gegner,imme rweiter drauf mit Vipernbiss und Schlangenbiss,dann erschütternder Schuss damit er auch langsamer wird und dann noch ein bisschen draufknallen 8fals er zu nah ist einfach Rückzug in Kombi mit Zurechtstutzen) und dann müsste er auch schon platt sein


----------



## Allvis (7. Dezember 2008)

Zachariaz schrieb:


> Ich spiele 4 Jahre meinen Magier, und ich hab absolut keine Probleme, jede Klasse in den Arsch zu treten.
> 
> Mal ganz ehrlich: Entweder ihr setzt euch hin, findet eine Möglichkeit euch mit der Klasse, die ihr spielt, auseinanderzusetzen, oder lasst es gleich bleiben.
> Ich bin mit meiner Klasse zufrieden, und das solltet ihr als nächstes lernen: Eure Klasse verstehen und lieben zu lernen.
> ...



Ja Magier sidn echt geil im PvP einmal freezen,dann einschläfern (oder wes heist) und dannEislanze und Ele drauf chon ist alles Platt,als agier sidn eig. die  besten im PvP!!!


----------



## Hubukus (7. Dezember 2008)

huhuuuu,

jede klasse ist so stark oder so schwach wie man sie selbst spielt......

klar....wenn ich als nullnummer von einem dk paar auf die mütze bekomme fange ich an rumzuheulen....

so wie es jetzt atm ist finde ich es ganz ok

ich spiele btw auch einen dk(lvl76) und habe schon manches mal eine auf die mütze bekommen(bin wohl auch ein noob),auf der anderen seite aber auch den ein oder anderen umgehauen....liegt halt alles an der spielweise der einzelnen leute und heuler wird es immer geben




in diesem sinn mfg teh Hubu


----------



## AoC.Virtus (7. Dezember 2008)

zum DK:

- der ist nur am Anfang überpowert
- mit lvl 80 macht der auch nur normal schaden
- in Inis bleiben Schurken und Jäger an der Spitze mit dem Schaden
- hab kein Problem mit einem DK in einem 1vs1^^  (Palatank)

ABer:

Viele denken da sie einen DK spielen, sind sie die Könige in WOW.
Und genau diese machen die Klasse kaputt. Mir sind DK´s völlig schnuppe !
Denn ich bin der Meinung, das man die nicht wirklich in einem Raid braucht.


----------



## Gnutz (7. Dezember 2008)

Der TE bringt auch ein paar Sachen durcheinander, das typische 71/71/71-Skillungsproblem was es früher gab mit dem Schami (damals noch 51/51/51) oder Hexer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DK ist nicht overpowered, und das sag ich obwohl ich grad mal einen auf 60 hab, dafür aber nen Meelee-Schami auf 80. Mit dem hab ich auch die meisten 3er-Grp-Quests alleine geschafft, das kann nicht nur der DK. Im PvP ist er genauso wenig zu stark (Anmerkung: Schurken sind immer noch op xD), beim leveln hatte ich eine 50 - 60 % win statistik gegen dks (gleiche stufe, gleiches equip), mit dem (Fire-)Mage scheint es noch mehr winchancen zu geben.


----------



## bongpow3r (7. Dezember 2008)

Man muss schon verstehen, Blizzard führt eine neue Klasse ein. Wer hätte schon Lust ne neue Klasse anzufangen und von jeden eine draufzubekommen? Deshalb hat Blizzard diese Klasse erstmal overpowered um sie ins Spiel zu integrieren, wahrscheinlich haben sie den hohen DMG output sogar noch extra eingeführt damit mehr Leute den DK spielen...aber irgendwann kommt noch der Nerf, keine Sorge 


( Ich stimme euch auf alle Fälle zu das der DK zur Zeit noch overpowered ist )


----------



## Fr34z0r (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mir nicht die Mühe gemacht, alle 5 Seiten durchzulesen, wollte aber auch mal was sagen...

Entschuldigung schonmal, falls das hier schon stehen sollte, aber meine Meinung ist einfach nur, dass die DK's in WoW gebracht wurden, um WoW für alle noch Attraktiver zu machen, damit Blizzard noch mehr Abonennten bekommt. Ich hab mal den DK angespielt, doch auch schnell wieder aufgehört, da er, wie der Dudu, ein Mischmasch aus vielen Klassen ist. Da spiele ich lieber meine Hexe weiter, denn mit der kloppe ich die DK's auch fröhlich runter.

Fazit: Hexe > DK...und DK eigentlich vollkommen Sinnlos...

Meine Meinung...

Mfg


----------



## Nasiria (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich les mir jetzt nicht die fünf Seiten durch, sondern verfasse einmal meine Ansicht danach, dass er in dem Levelbereich so stark ist:

Der Todesritter hat mit Level 58 eine Ausrüstung zusammen, die T2-T2,5 entspricht, was niemand vorher überbieten kann.

Und im späteren Verlauf naja... so stark ist der nicht, mit meinem Schurken habe ich kaum Probleme einen Todesritter zu überbieten und mit meinem Schutzpala ohnehin nicht.


----------



## Locou (7. Dezember 2008)

Naja, auf deinem Lv kannst du von Pvp-balance eh nicht reden. Jeder Schurke 1hittet auf dem lvl nen Stoffi!

Auf Lv 80 siehts schon anders aus. Da sind DK's nicht mehr OP.

Nur die Hexen mal wieder   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber Blizz will die Wl's ja nie nerfen...


----------



## Yldrasson (7. Dezember 2008)

Fr34z0r schrieb:


> Entschuldigung schonmal, falls das hier schon stehen sollte, aber meine Meinung ist einfach nur, dass die DK's in WoW gebracht wurden, um WoW für alle noch Attraktiver zu machen, damit Blizzard noch mehr Abonennten bekommt.




Das ist allerdings richtig.
Es gibt sicherlich wesentlich mehr Spieler, die wegen dem DK (wieder) angefangen haben, als welche, die wegen ihm aufgehört haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mckayser (7. Dezember 2008)

Anscheinend ja, nur hat der DK halt leider aufgrund seiner Aufmachung und der Story auch besonders große Anziehungskraft für das Klientel, das früher als ShàdóWÂssássìn unterwegs war - dadurch ist es Blizz gelungen, das Gefühl des etwas unerwünschten Todesritters auch auf die Psyche des Spielers zu transportieren. Man fühlt sich schon sehr nice ungewollt, wenn man immer dieses ganze mimimi aus dem Forum im Kopf hat aber sowas sollte einem eh wayne sein.


----------



## war_locker (7. Dezember 2008)

> hexer sind genauso abartig oder palas die nicht umkippen wollen



als Dudu brauch man ja nix sagen...
heal, unsichtbar machen, Bärenform...


----------



## Asoriel (7. Dezember 2008)

FragGyver schrieb:


> dass ich noch nicht sehr lange spiele und bisher nur eine Klasse, meinen Schattenpriester, ein bisschen kenne.
> [...]
> Der Todesritter[...]scheint sehr krass overpowert zu sein.



tut mir Leid wenn ich das so sagen muss - aber du sagst ja selbst, dass Schattenpriester dein erster Char ist, und wie du auch richtig erkannt hast - auf deinem level kennt man die Klasse einfach noch nicht so gut, die Erfahrung kommt erst im 80er, damals 70er-Content.
Desweiteren waren Schattenpriester im PvP für mich schon immer die "Opfer" unter den Klassen. Nicht dass sie schlecht wären, aber egal ob ich mit meinem Hexenmeister, Druide, Krieger oder Jäger im BG war - Schattenpriester waren mir  normal immer die angenehmsten Gegner.

Im Moment spiel ich selbst nen DK (Stufe 74 atm) und muss sagen, wenn ich damit in einem BG aufmarschier haut der schon guten DMG raus, aber auf die Mütze bekomm ich mindestens genau so viel.

Außerdem glaube ich, auch wenn ich es nicht hoffe, dass Blizzard den DK noch kräftig nerfen wird.

@Locou: Du triffst es auf den Punkt! Genau aus dem Grund LIEBE ich meinen Hexenmeister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (7. Dezember 2008)

Brabbel schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine Logik?
> 
> Todesritter sind nunmal im Grunde Charaktere die leicht und mit einer Menge Genuß zu spielen sind. Nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll aber effektiv.
> 
> ...



Meiner Meinung gibt es in Wow überhaupt keine Klassen, die beim spielen sonderlich anspruchsvoll wären. Es sind eigentlich alles sehr zugängliche Klassen.
Unter anspruchsvollen Klassen verstehe ich was anderes.


----------



## Spleez (7. Dezember 2008)

keine klasse is zu imba , mehr sag ich dazu nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Semetor (7. Dezember 2008)

Warum könnt ihr nicht einfach 80 werden und da mal gegen einen DK kämpfen oder ihr wartet noch 3-4 wochen dann ist der DK genau so gut wie alle anderen Klassen im PvP...und ich erinnern mich noch an den Pre WOTLK Patch als alle über Palas geweint haben und jetzt sind sie auch nicht mehr viel besser als alle anderen.


----------



## Geowin (7. Dezember 2008)

Nun du hast recht was den DK angeht, zumindest in deinem Levelbereich, da viele Spieler vom Equip her nicht mithalten können. Im 80iger bereich relativiert sich das aber recht schnell - da legt man mit nem mässig equipptem deffwarri nen dk, zwar nicht in nullkommanix, aber es geht, dafür hat man gegen skillig gespielte hm oder mages relativ wenig chancen, und wehe der Schurke haut dir dein schild kaputt, wenn du dann nicht deinen Warri spielen kannst, fällst du wahrscheinlich um. Aber nichts desto trotz fehlt sicher noch einiges an balancing im PVP, nur berücksichtige das halt einige klassen gegen andere im vorteil sind. Skilliger Schurke haut so ziemlich jeden stoffi um hat gegen Druiden, Warris und Paladine dafür wenig chancen, Mage nuked Warris um wie nichts gutes aber was solls, Dafür haut n skillig gespieter warri auch so ziemlich alles weg, sofern er rankommt (beim mage meisst etwas problematisch)

Also werd 80, statte dich aus und zeig das du skill hast


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (7. Dezember 2008)

FragGyver schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> ich habe gerade den lustigen "deathknights sind imba" thread gelesen. Da dieser leider etwas, nunja, fragwürdig verfasst wurde, wollte ich das Thema nochmal aufgreifen um dies etwas ruhiger zu diskutieren.
> 
> ...




Also um deine Fragen einigemassen Sachlich zu beantworten: 

Erstens: ist der DK die Heldenklasse daher ist das mit dem Todesross was bereits Epischreitgeschwindigkeit besitzt völlig ok es unterstreicht sein Heldenstatus das hat Blizzard auch immer so gesagt such mal in deren Forum nach da solltest du eigendlich den passend Blue Post dazu finden.

Zweitens: Gebe ich Dir recht das der DK im Level bereich von 55 - 60 mit seinen Fähigkeiten richtig eingesetzt zur Zeit eusserst Mächtig ist, ich gebe aber zu bedenken das Blizzard schon angekündigt hat das sie am Dk noch einiges überarbeiten werden, das betrifft dann nicht nur die Talente des DK´s im 55 -60ziger bereich sondern Insgesamt wird sich da  im laufe der nächsten Monate einiges ändern.

drittens: Kann ich aus Persönlichererfahrung die Pala Klasse als krassen gegensatz bringen die ebenso schwer aus den latschen zu hauen ist wie der DK wenn er richtig gespielt wird. Pala ist mit seinen Fähigkeiten und Talenten mindestens ebenso mächtig wie der DK zur Zeit und daher auf den PvP Schalchtfeldern auch eine echt harte Nuss.

Fazit: Der DK ist zur Zeit die Mächtigste Klasse  in WoW, was GRundsätzlich wohl auch so gewollt ist von Blizzard sind seine Einzigartigen Fähigkeiten und Talente. Was ausser Frage steht ist das am DK noch eine menge Arbeit zu tun ist damit er zwar die mächtige Heldenklasse beleibt die Blizzard so angepriesen hat,  sich aber auch im PvP so spielen lassen muß das er für die anderen Klassen Händelbar bleibt. Ich denke hier liegt es an den Entwicklern das Balancing zu Optimieren. Das war aber schon bei BC so das dort immer wieder an den Klassen gearbeiteit werden mußte und änderungen vorgenommen wurden. Dieser Prozess ist jetzt um einiges Aufwendiger geworden da mit den DK eine zusätzliche Klasse ins Spiel eingeführt wurde. Für mich bdeutet das daß Blizzard wie normal auch das ganze kommende Jahr wieder ein Team  hat was sich um das Balancing aller Klassen kümmert damit es stimmt.

Zur Zeit mag der DK noch zu mächtig erscheinen ich bin mir sicher bis zum Frühjahr wird sich das schon wieder einigermassen eingepegelt haben. Aber der Prozess des Balancing ist ein niemals endender und da der DK nicht die letzte Heldenklasse gewesen sein wird kann man davon ausgehen das wir in dem Bereich immer wieder Diskutionsstoff erhalten werden.


----------



## Sjul (7. Dezember 2008)

ich würd eher sagen Todesritter die 456te^^


Nene aber eigentlich hast du schon recht. Nur versteh ich nicht warum da jeder nen eigenen Thread aufmachen muss... Aber is schon krass... aber DK`s werden mim nächsten Patch sicher generft und ich seh´s schon vor mir, dann werden wider mindestens 15 Threads am Tag hier auftauchen: WARUM WURDEN DK`S SO GENERFT??? MIMIMIMI....


----------



## hexenshadow (7. Dezember 2008)

Also im Levelbereich 55~ ist er schon recht op aber nur damit er schnell hoch kommt und dann mithalten kann...ab 68 in nordend wird alle anders da ist alles eigentlich gleichmässig, und außerdem hat jede klasse halt ne schwirigkeit..


----------



## -~-Ayda-~- (7. Dezember 2008)

hm ,  mag sein das das in diesen berreich stark ist, JEDOCH auf lvl 70/80 sieht es anderes aus , dank  abhärtung,
in diesem lvl haben andere klassen die nase vorn


----------



## FonKeY (7. Dezember 2008)

man sollte bedenken das es eine heldenklasse is!
zudem feilen die noch am dk ...warte einfach auf den patch


----------



## Nikigoestoimba (7. Dezember 2008)

Gulkulk schrieb:


> Na tschuldigung. klar der DK ist vom start weg extrem übervorteilt, *DK ist eine HELDENKLASSE!!!!!!,*


*


Also haben deiner Meinung nach alle anderen klassen die keine "Heldenklasse sind" halt pech gehabt ? ^^ 

Meine persönliche meinung nen DK kann nicht viel ausser Tanken, sie nerfen mit ihrem Griff  und mit ihren Teilweise enormen HP pool im PvP. mehr auch nicht umfallen tuen sie wie alle anderen klassen auch.

Das mit "abwarten bis zum PvP Equip" is auch recht witzlos, jo schon kla damit der DK seine enorme HP dann noch hinter Abhärtung verstecken kann ? ^^ 

Dann hab ich noch in nem post gelesen Stoffis kippen so schnell um wie Pre BC, hast schonma pre BC gegen nen R14 Hexer  gekämpft ? anscheinend nicht...

Momentan ist es so wer den Firsthit hat, hat zu 90 % gewonnen. Also ned rumweinen, das ist WoW  und somit seit 4 jahren unbalaced PvP  langam solltet ihr euch dran gewöhnen. Lasst den DK ihren Spass in ein paar wochen merken die meisten eh das sie DK nicht spielen können und kramen ihre alten 70er raus und leveln mit denen.  Dann normalisiert sich die anzahl der Dk auf den BG sowieso wieder.*


----------



## Lyhtmir (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiß ganicht was ihr hab. Von wegen dks sind overpowert, war grad im bg  der dk 2 lvl über mir hat es nicht lange gegen mich ausgehalten ( ich selbst bin schurke) er war zwar schon 76 , aber ich spiel selbst einen dk auf 61 und mein schurke hatte zu der zeit durch qs GLEICHWERTIGES Equip.
Also können die Dk wiegesagt net so overpowert sein^^


----------



## -~-Ayda-~- (7. Dezember 2008)

das mit der heldenklasse ist glaub ich nur gemeint , das sie auf lvl 55 startet und sie halt nicht jeder spielen kann


----------



## SimonXXL (7. Dezember 2008)

Laut meinen Erfahrungen ist der DK im LVL-Bereich 55-60 den meisten Klassen weit überlegen. Aber mit lvl 68 gibt es da schon sehr große Unterschieden...mit meinem Eismage habe ich sowohl Dk´s als auch Paladine gekillt. Andersrum habe ich auch schon DK´s gesehen, die 2 Schurken gleichzeitig gelegt haben. Mich hatte auch schon nen lvl 80 DK in unter 5 sek down. Es kommt immer auf das Equip, die Skillung und natürlich den Spieler selber an, auch nicht zu verachten ist der Faktor "Glück". Wenn man kritluck hat kann man jede klasse umhauen.


----------



## Dropz (7. Dezember 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> mmhh ehrliche antwort ich find diese klasse überflüssig...


jo!


----------



## Nirashen (7. Dezember 2008)

Also ich spiele auch einen 80er Blut DK und muss sagen das sie im Bereich des Lvling ( sprich GRP Qs ) extrem stark sind und alle Qs alleine machen können ( Scherbenwelt ) ( mit ein paar Ausnahmen z.B. Arena Q in Nagrand ), ich glaube wenn ich daran denke wie ich manche Grp qs mit meinen Schamanen oder Schurken da versucht habe und versagt habe kann da vllt nicht etwas stimmen.Aber schauen wir uns mal 80er Bereich an.Dks finde ich nicht overpowert.Sie sind angeglichen an die anderen Klassen.Sie holzen viel DMG raus aber machen das Retris und Furrys nicht? 

Ich finde jeder der seine Klasse spielen kann haut Schaden raus.
Es kommt auch immer aufs Eq an.

Ein Erlebnis: Ich war in Eiskrone am lvln  ( 79 ) auf einmal greift mich ein 80er Retri an ( schien ziemlich viel Epic an zu haben,WaffenDesign war ziemlich sicher das von Armageddon ) und er haut mich in kürzester Zeit zu Brei.
Oder Warritanks bekommt man als DK auch schwer tot.Es gibt einfach für jede Klasse eine bestimmte Klasse die halt stärker ist.Ich finde Blizzard hat es schon fair eingerichtet.Es mag sein das einige Talente noch gefixed werden aber war doch klar das Blizzard erst mal gucken will wie sich die Klasse auf richtigen Server bewährt.Nach der Beta steht ja noch nicht alles fest.

mfg


----------



## Thersus (7. Dezember 2008)

Iodun schrieb:


> hexer sind genauso abartig oder palas die nicht umkippen wollen



Was heißt denn hier Palas die nicht umkippen wollen? Ich könnte nicht mal wenn ich wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


Und naja... der 2.895.934.562. Thread zu dem Thema und es ist genauso aus der Luft gegriffen wie jeder andere. Praktisch jede Klasse hat so ihren Levelbereich in dem sie besser ist als alle anderen. Der Todesritter soll nunmal die Möglichkeit bieten schnell auf 80 zu kommen. Schnelles Mount, gute Ausrüstung (So in etwa !T2! like). Das dich so jemand im 50-60 PvP umbrezt ist doch ganz normal... Das Equip ist dann spätestens auf 70 allen anderen Klassen angepasst, wobei ich sagen muss das mein DK meinem Retri-Pala in sachen DMG um nichts nachsteht, obwohl er nur Questing equipped ist. Aber war ja beim Pala schon immer so das er sehr Equip abhängig ist.

Wie schon in all diesen Threads zuvor die behauptet haben sie wären anders als die anderen bleibt nur eine Schlussfolgerung: Lasst doch erstma alle auf 80 kommen, uns PvP Equipen, und dann schauen wir weiter. Wenns zu schlimm wird wirds Blizzard nerfen, wenn nicht dann nicht. Wo ist denn da das Problem? Flennt doch auch keiner drüber das Schurken und Hunter im 19er PvP alles platt machen, ein Pala aber gar nix kann...


----------



## Rakanisha (7. Dezember 2008)

ich lach mich immer kaputt wenn hier leute vom Levelbereich um 57-60 reden. Leutz guckt mal was der DK für blaues Equip hat nach seiner Questreihe!!! Das ist wenn ich mich nicht Irre T2 stand.
Wenn ich jetzt mit einem T2 ausgerüsteten Jäger ins 60er Alterac geh, holst der auch alles weg, weil die meisten nur grün bzw max blau equiped sind. 

Überlegt mal ein wenig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit steigendem level wird er immer weniger imba. Wie es mit 80 ausschaut, kann ich nicht sagen. Meiner ist jetzt level 70 und ich muß sagen, mein 70er Fury Krieger mit TG geht das noch um einiges mehr ab was den Schaden betrifft.


----------



## kazzar667 (7. Dezember 2008)

? Oh man wie öde immer dieses mimimi...! DK hin oder her ist doch egal zockt und habt Spaß! Im PvP sind die DK nicht overpowert!!! Und im PvE rockt n Mage beim Questen in Nordend auch noch n Stück mehr, na und is doch echt egal... Ihr sollt zusammen Zocken und net gegeneinander Leutz!!!!!!!! 
Rexxar rules!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blibb (7. Dezember 2008)

Erst wollen alle ne neue Klasse, dann wird sie nur geflamed... Finde den DK nicht zu stark, ähnlich wie Retris... Mann muss nur richtig gegen sie spielen können... hab bisher im PvP locker 2/3 aller DK zerlegt und das als Stoffi... mag zwar Klassen geben mit denen das net so leicht ist, aber die Klasse ist immerhin noch recht neu und wer hat allen Ernstes erwartet das WoW je balanced im PvP wird? Man schau sich nur die guten alten Dotlocks an...für die man im PvP inzwischen noch weniger Skill als je zuvor.
WOW ist und bleibt ein PvE Spiel bei dem PvP eine Zugabe und ein Zeitvertreib ist. Das war schon immer so und wird auch so bleiben.


----------



## betunie (7. Dezember 2008)

ich dachte auch das der tr(dk) overpowert is.hmm naja alles ne equip frage denk ich.nach dem ich ein dk umgehauen hab lvl80 mit meinem vergelter pala lvl 80 (q-items) war ich doch sehr erstaunt wie schnell erfällt.keine heilung gebraucht.

wenn stoffi auf ihn gehen denk ich mal würde es ein hartes spiewl werden^^.

jede klasse is besser als andere und doch kann(braucht) man von jeder klasse 1.

überflüßig nicht wirklich is was anderes da es ja genug dd auf jedem server gibt.

von daher hf mit der klasse eurer wahl^^


----------



## FragGyver (7. Dezember 2008)

So, erstmal danke für die ernstgemeinten Antworten. 
Wer sich den Thread wirklich durchgelesen hat, sollte mitbekommen haben dass ich nie behauptet habe, dass er genervt werden sollte oder ähnliches. Auch habe ich geschrieben, das ich noch nicht solange WoW spiele. Na und, verwährt mir dieser Fakt, dass ich meine Spielerfahrung einmal niederschreibe und nach Euren Erfahrungen frage? Ich glaube nein.
Auch finde ich es recht amüsant mich als dumm zu bezeichnen weil ich eine Spielfunktion, pvp in meinem Levelbereich, gerne nutzen würde. Naja, scheinen ja viele hier recht angefasst auf solche Themen zu reagieren. Hatte vorher auch die letzten paar Seiten aus dem Forum durchgeschaut und nichts zu dem Thema gefunden.
Jedenfalls habe ich ja nun ein paar Antworten erhalten mit denen ich was anfangen kann. Danke dafür!
Ich werde trotzdem weiter PvP spielen, weil es mir nunmal Spass macht auch wenn ich ein leichtes Opfer für manche sein sollte.

Gruss
Frag


----------



## Forderz (7. Dezember 2008)

mein dk ist jetzt 79 und ich find ihn richtig klasse! klar ist leveln wirklich entspannt mit ihm, ich habe als (blut) dk keine downtimes, genausowenig wie ferals   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und ja ich schaffe 3er und teils 5er grpq solo, aber auch andere klassen können das

also haut ab mit eurem NERF PLX!!11 
ist mir sehr peinlich, ich wurde auf 78 von nem 73er frostmage umgehauen ich schrei auch nicht nach nem nerf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Forderz (Zarkas@Dalvengyr)


----------



## bergione (7. Dezember 2008)

Dalfi schrieb:


> Nur Noobs und Kiddies hier im Forum ??
> 
> Letzte Woche heult ein WL das Palas genervt werden müssen
> 
> ...




Ebend mit jeden Nerf den ihr wollt weil ihr zu unfähig im PvP seit,schwächt ihr gleichzeitig den Verlauf des PvE ab.Und das dk's imba sind ist mir auch neu.Was erwartet ihr von einer ''Heldenklasse''?Dass sie geonehittet wird von einen der 10 lvl untern ihn ist?Naja bis lvl 60 mögen sie imba sein aber das sind nur 5 lvl und die lvlt man als dk an einem Tag locker!Also verlangt nicht immer direkt die Nerfs,dass lustige ist ihr wollt dass alle Klassen generft werden außer eure eigenen!

MfG Bergi


----------



## seppix@seppix (7. Dezember 2008)

Also meinen Todesritter hab ich bis 55 hochgelevelt und dann keinen bock mehr gehabt


----------



## Mylanar (7. Dezember 2008)

Also meine Erfahrungen mit (Ally-)DK's (ich bin Hordler) ist folgende:

Es sind so ziemlich alle sau schlecht!

Ich spiele einen Paladin, und haue gnadenlos alle um, egal wie mein Status gerade ist, selbst wenn ich nahezu oom bin haben die 0 Chance ich bin gerade lvl 65, aber ich hab auch schon auf 54 nen 58 DK weggekloppt (zwar mit bubble und lay on, aber immerhin). Die Dk's schaff ich auch ohne Probleme, also ohne Bubble oder Layon, z.T sogar ganz ohne Heal...

Fazit: DK's sind eig. überhaupt net overpowered, es gibt viel zu viele, die den mal gar net spielen können.


----------



## Ðæmoon (7. Dezember 2008)

Finde du solltest dir nen char deiner gegener machen den dk anschreiben dich als mädchen/junge ran machen straße rausfidnen hausnummer ihn besuchen und ihn ein bisschen mit deinem "Schattenwort: Faust" Voll schmerzen zubereitest und vllt wenns spaß bringt noch "schattenwort:Tod"

PS: Rechtschreibfehler sind den erstellern des duduen dernen freunden,verwanten und bekannten gewidmet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Ðæmoon


----------



## seppix@seppix (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab meinen Todesritter bis 55 hochgelevelt und dann keinen Bock mehr gehabt


----------



## Eyatrian (7. Dezember 2008)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Todesritter bis 55 hochgelevelt und dann keinen Bock mehr gehabt



was für ein witzbold wohl zu tief in die witzkiste geschaut-.-


----------



## Ant1gen (7. Dezember 2008)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> Bin auch der meinung, dass die todesritter Klasse nich t ins spiel gehört,   so wies ausssieht werden wohl nicht mehr schurken und hunter kiddy klasse nr 1 sein sondern Todesritter



Viel Ahnung scheinst du ja auch nicht zu haben oder?

Kiddy Klasse und Schurke..... NAJA!!!!

jede Klasse sogar Jäger ist für sich anspruchsvoll...

beschäftiege dich mal mit Jäger und dann weißt du das die auch nichts geschenk kriegen!!!

wenn du Ahnung hast von Spiel, dann kannst du jede Klasse spielen, wenn nicht, kommen solche Theard's zu stande....

OMG.... 

DK's Sind HELDENKLASSE...

und wurde bestimmt nicht gleich vorgesehen, dass die mit lvl 58 BG's machen, sondern gleich lvl'n können.

und das die Pala's mittlerweiße  Schaden  machen muss man denen auch mal gönnen, den die Zeit vor 2.3 waren die Pala's  nur zum Heilung gut, DMG haben die kiens gemacht....Dosen halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die DK machen viel DMG aber unbesiegbar sind die nicht!!

Und das die mit lvl 58 fast 6k leben haben ist nicht weiter schlimm, den wenn du BG gehst sollst du eher etwa 6-7 k leben mitbringen bei den lvl breich....

wenn jemand sagt wie geht das dann drückt einfach ALT+F4

*grins*


----------



## Clunck (7. Dezember 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> mmhh ehrliche antwort ich find diese klasse überflüssig...


Mal Malygose ohne dk gemacht ? 
oh stimmt hast ja keinen 80 der raid fähig wäre


----------



## Skullzigg (7. Dezember 2008)

Die DK's ersetzen jetzt die hexer.


----------



## Dropz (7. Dezember 2008)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Todesritter bis 55 hochgelevelt und dann keinen Bock mehr gehabt


was für ein Urteil-.-


----------



## crizzle (7. Dezember 2008)

WIE SINNLOS SIND DK´S BITTE??


DIE ROTZEN NUR  CRITS REIN UND DAS DAUERNT SO 3-9k is da wohl keine seltenheit !!!!!!!


welch ein sinnloses leben von den leuten die dk spielen weil se auch mal was rocken wollen und weil sie sonst nur rum sucken


----------



## crizzle (7. Dezember 2008)

WIE SINNLOS SIND DK´S BITTE??


DIE ROTZEN NUR  CRITS REIN UND DAS DAUERNT SO 3-9k is da wohl keine seltenheit !!!!!!!


welch ein sinnloses leben von den leuten die dk spielen weil se auch mal was rocken wollen und weil sie sonst nur rum sucken


----------



## Dropz (7. Dezember 2008)

wieso 2 mal?


----------



## crizzle (7. Dezember 2008)

weil lag? !


VOR ALLEM DIE KUNDEN HABEN VIEL ZU KURZEN GLOBAL CD DIE KÖNNEN DAUENRT IRGEND EIN SCHROTT MACHEN      TAUSEND  DOTS  AOE  UND KAUM CLOBAL CD      SINNLOS!!! 


NERF


ps: die einzigen die DK schlagen können sind wohl dk´s selbst,.....


----------



## Dropz (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiß auch nicht,was ein Todesritter so genau bewirken soll,aber wenn er spaß macht...


----------



## crizzle (7. Dezember 2008)

SILENCE, HERRANZIEHEN, SLOW EFFEKT,  STUN, MAGIE SCHUTZ,      hm,....            gogo MS effekt, BUBBLE, FEAR, HEAL, MAGIE, FLUCH, KRANKHEIT, POISON disspellen      fehlt noch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



gogogogo buff     dk       







bin grade total angepisst weil ich mir so ein dummes pvp video von nem dk angucke, es is nur rum gelame und sinnloses tasten klicken er critet halt nur hat seine 200 dots und macht dauernt deathcoil ... sinnlos


----------



## Lillyan (7. Dezember 2008)

Bitte mit dem Capslockspam aufhören und die Netiquette noch einmal lesen, danke.


----------



## Dropz (7. Dezember 2008)

Das letzte Todesrittervideo was ich gesehen hab,in dem warder garnicht so overpowert


----------



## crizzle (7. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Bitte mit dem Capslockspam aufhören und die Netiquette noch einmal lesen, danke.




ich schreibe so viel mit caps wie ich will das is ja wohl mir überlassen und das andere war wegen lag doppelpost ! -.-"


anstatt doppelpost zu löschen lieber wieder rum meckern. klasse leistung!


----------



## Dropz (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich werde aufjedenfall bald mal einen antesten


----------



## Quadun (7. Dezember 2008)

So wollt mich auch mal zu Wort melden ! Egal was Blizzar macht, sei es neuer Patch od neue Heldenklasse usw. Es wird am Anfang immer bzw es gab am Anfang immer ein ungleichgewicht bei einigen Klassen ich erinnere an den Paladin der so mortz DMG gemacht hat. Ich sag da nur spielt einen bzw wartet auf den nächsten Patch bis des wieder angeglichen wird, aber das der DK nunmal so stark ist ist ja auch normal da er eine HELDENKLASSE ist und es wäre ja etwas witzig und "sinnlos" wenn eine HK genauso "stark" wäre wie eine normal Klasse. Was aber etwas nervig ist, das Du in eine Inztanz willst und 4 von 5 man nur DK´s sind und es keine normalen Gruppen mehr gibt und das ist meinesachtens schade. Naja schauen wir mal wie es sich mit dem DK weiterentwickelt.

Mfg

Quadun


----------



## Tünnemann72 (7. Dezember 2008)

Hm, ich habe auch Parallel zu meinem Warlock einen Todesritter angefangen; Ja, ich mag die dunklen Klassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und ich fand den Einstieg in Form der DK Questline sehr ansprechend und spannend ... die ersten 5 Stufen bis Lev 60 waren - zumindest für mich - sehr spassig. Jetzt habe ich zur Zeit nur das Problem, dass ich in der Scherbenwelt stehe und auf diese NULL Lust habe. Habe mich jetzt bis auf Lev 61 gequält, auf der Höllenfeuerinsel ... und wenn ich daran denke in die Zangarmarschen zu müssen - könnte ich "kotzen" ... ansonsten spielerisch eine 1A Klasse - spassig und gut zugänglich. Und ja, *seufz* ich wollte ich hätte den Scherbenweltkram schon erledigt und stände in Nordend ... wenn ich den DK dort habe, mache ich 3 Kreuze im Kalender  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magisto (7. Dezember 2008)

@ crizzle

bist wohl n bisschen übermütig wa? 200 dots AHAHHA nur wenn du deep unholy bist hast du grade mal 3 dots wovon genau 2 schaden machen du pfosten also denk mal n bisschen nach bevor du hier was schreibst.

und wie shcon n paar vorgänger gesagt haben, leute die diese threads erstellen oder mitflamen sind leute die weder ihre eigene klasse noch irgendeine andere spielen können. 

und es ist auch nicht nur sinnloses tastendrücken omg, spieler die beim dk einfach irgendwas drücken machen so ungefähr null dmg, da man erstmal das runensystem checken muss um überhaupt schaden farmen zu können, ergo sind dk's die euch platt machen einfach besser als ihr, das hat aber nichts mit der klasse zu tuhen ansonsten müsste blizzard alle klassen entfernen die EUCH platt machen.

mfg


----------



## Dragonheart213 (7. Dezember 2008)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Hm, ich habe auch Parallel zu meinem Warlock einen Todesritter angefangen; Ja, ich mag die dunklen Klassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hehe, ich wusste, das würde mir auch passieren, also bin ich gar nicht nach Nordend, sondern hab die Scherbenwelt vorher ganz durch mit meim DK. Ich wusste, wenn ich einen Fuß nach Nordend setzte, kann ich den 80er DK vergessen :-P

@Topic: Ich finde nicht dass der Todesritter zu stark ist. Gut er ist nicht der "Schattenpriester" im PvP, aber er hat durchaus seine Angstklassen, und es ist nicht so, dass er JEDEN tötet. Der Ghulrezz ist aber schon sehr fies, wie ich finde.


----------



## Yldrasson (7. Dezember 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> anstatt doppelpost zu löschen lieber wieder rum meckern. klasse leistung!



Genau Cpt. Caps, flame die Mods! Was soll den schlimmstenfalls passieren?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raven_Lord (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiel selbst nen DK und finde ihn überhaubt nicht imba.Er hat im PvP wie alle anderen Klassen Schwächen.

Dk gegen Mage : Mage gewinnt fast immer und "Strangullieren" hat 2min cd , "Antimagische Hülle" hält auch nur kurz und beim "Todesgriff" blinzelt  
                          sich der Mage schnell weg. Alle die sagen "Gedankenfrost" wäre imba gegen Caster haben keine Ahnung , da es nur  
                          Nahkampfreichweite hat , es reicht gerade zum unterbrechen von nem heal oder fear. Welcher Caster (besonders Mage) zaubert 
                          denn bitte im Nahkampf Zauber die länger als 1,5 sek  Zauberzeit haben ? (Außer Heals und Fear)

DK gegen Schurke: Die meisten sagen zwar DK gewinnt dank "Eisige Gegenwehr" aber die bringt einem garnichts wenn der Schurke einen erstmal     
                            2mal 6sek stunnt. Und wenn der Dk seine CDs reinhaut macht er einfach verschwinden oder blenden und wartet ab bis die vorbei 
                            sind.  Somit hat der Schurke ebenso eine gute Chance zu gewinnen.


Ich finde DKs sind am Anfang klar zu stark aber mit höherem lvl passen sie sich den anderen Klassen an. Vermutlich haben die meisten noch keine Ahnung wie sie gegen einen DK im PvP vorgehen sollen. Solo spielen sie sich in etwa so gut wie ein Vergelter , Hunter oder Dämonologie Hexer.


----------



## dumogin (7. Dezember 2008)

Mein dk ist jetzt auf level 71 und ja er macht gut dmg aber er ist nicht imba wenn du mit t3 questen gehst machst du genausoviel damage aber 67-68 hatte ich probleme beim leveln weil das equip dann nichts mehr taugt was.
Ich habe versucht den nexus zu tanken und wir sind dauernd gewipt wrum? weil ich eifach zu wenig verteidigungswertung habe! ich levle jetzt mal auf 80 und dann bin ich gleich stark wie jeder priester, mage oder was auch immer (natürlich auch umgkehrt)


----------



## Tünnemann72 (8. Dezember 2008)

Dragonheart213 schrieb:


> Hehe, ich wusste, das würde mir auch passieren, also bin ich gar nicht nach Nordend, sondern hab die Scherbenwelt vorher ganz durch mit meim DK. Ich wusste, wenn ich einen Fuß nach Nordend setzte, kann ich den 80er DK vergessen :-P



Liegt wohl daran, dass Nordend einfach viel angenehmer rüberkommt, als die Scherbenwelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QMaster30 (8. Dezember 2008)

Habe nen PvP geskillten Todesritter auf Level 80 und kann behaupten, Jäger sind Angstklasse, Krieger mal so mal so, Hexer unmöglich ohne Lichtritter, Vergelter (als ob man dazu noch was sagen sollte^^)..usw. Also Imba ist was anderes. Ich finde die neue Klasse ganz gut gelungen. Er wird in Gruppe sehr gut sein. Ich hoffe er wird nicht generft, weil er eben nicht übermäßig stark gegenüber den anderen Klassen ist. Und ein paar Klassen will ich doch auch umhauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (9. Dezember 2008)

FragGyver schrieb:


> Freue mich über jeden Hinweis, wie man gegen diesen Fiesling bestehen kann^^



Hehe ... never ... ein Priester ist nicht nur für den Warlock ein ziemlicher "Leckerbissen", sondern auch für den DK ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toamar (9. Dezember 2008)

Na ja, ein Nerv wird es bestimmt geben, und der Pala braucht genau so einen ^^


----------



## mrmecke (9. Dezember 2008)

FragGyver schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> ich habe gerade den lustigen "deathknights sind imba" thread gelesen. Da dieser leider etwas, nunja, fragwürdig verfasst wurde, wollte ich das Thema nochmal aufgreifen um dies etwas ruhiger zu diskutieren.
> 
> ...




das ist ja auch ne heldenklasse  also stärker als die anderen chars sonst wäre es nen normalo char ^^


----------



## Borberat (9. Dezember 2008)

SINNLOSTHREAD!!!

DK sind Opfer, mehr net wenn du weißt was er kann.

Todesgriff (minimale Abklingzeit 35 Sec) Zieht dich zum DK, im schlimmstfall wirst du 1 Sec betäubt (Rune)
Wenn das passiert direkt durch den DK durchlaufen, nicht weglaufen! Rennt ihr durch ihn durch seid ihr gleich aus dem Blickfeld.

Dann kann der DK im Nahkampf zwar nice abgehen, ist aber im Fernkampf ein Totalversager wie der Pala,
also einheizen was das Zeug hält!
Ist erstmal ein bischen Distanz da, fearen, Frosten oder was ihr halt sonst so könnt, DK kann nur seine
Insignie benutzen (2 mins Abklingzeit) um die Effekte loszuwerden.

Also ich farm im mom mit meinem 67er Shadowpriest Ehre in nagrand, ich kille einfach jeden DK den ich finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und es ist wirklich lachhaft einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


NIE auf den DK casten wenn der ein gelbes Schild hat! Das absorbiert 5 sec lang jeden magieschaden und gibt ihm Runenmacht (sowas wie Wut).
Und wenn der DK unter seiner Dicken Lila AntimagieKuppel steht ist fearen angesagt oder abwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soviel als kleine DK Vernichtungsanleitung!

(Ach ja, er kann auf eine dmgart verzichten und sowas wie Single Target frosten, das kann man dispellen, als Mage und Hexer blinzeln und fear dafür aufheben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und dann viel Spaß!
Und an den TE: wenn du lvl 60 bist und ein paar Instanzen gemacht hast ist dein Equip auch passend, der DK bekommt direkt ein volles blaues Equip geschenkt, da wirst du mit lvl 57 wohl nich mithalten können.


----------



## Crav3n (9. Dezember 2008)

@ borberat das funkioniert auch nur wenn der DK nicht weiss was er da macht... Leute die sich im Vorfeld mit dem DK befassen bevor sie ihn zoggen, wirst du nicht so easy umhaun, wie du beschrieben hast, casts wie fear etc. werden einfach unterbrochen, wenn der dk gut ist, bekommst ihn nicht mal ins fear... 

aber gibt schon klassen wo der dk kein land sieht das klar D:


----------



## Borberat (9. Dezember 2008)

Klar skill bringt immer, aber die 10 Dks gestern abend hatten davon eindeutig nicht genug =)

Und Priestfear ist nix mit countern, ist ja Instant.
Und selbst wenn er silenced, wegrennen FTW!!! ;o)


----------



## mckayser (9. Dezember 2008)

Naja ich behaupte mal, dass ein DK auch auf die paar Meter Distanz (die Du wegläufst) genug Schaden machen kann, sei es mit nen Paar Eisigen Berührungen, ne 100% crit HB, Todesmantel. Man ist meist noch nichtmal down, wenn man sich 5mal vom Hexer max time fearen lässt, einfach um es spannender zu machen.


----------



## Captain Planet (9. Dezember 2008)

NERF...oh momentmal um was gehts hier..ach ja dk...NERF DK ist total op ich kann ihn nich ownen...wenn ich nich bekomm was ich will fang ich an zu heulen *wähhhhhää* und überhaupt WO IST MEIN KEKS *wähhhäää*


----------



## Monyesak (9. Dezember 2008)

Captain schrieb:


> NERF...oh momentmal um was gehts hier..ach ja dk...NERF DK ist total op ich kann ihn nich ownen...wenn ich nich bekomm was ich will fang ich an zu heulen *wähhhhhää* und überhaupt WO IST MEIN KEKS *wähhhäää*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Planet (9. Dezember 2008)

Monyesak schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke *schnief*


----------



## Borberat (9. Dezember 2008)

mckayser schrieb:


> Naja ich behaupte mal, dass ein DK auch auf die paar Meter Distanz (die Du wegläufst) genug Schaden machen kann, sei es mit nen Paar Eisigen Berührungen, ne 100% crit HB, Todesmantel. Man ist meist noch nichtmal down, wenn man sich 5mal vom Hexer max time fearen lässt, einfach um es spannender zu machen.



Also wenn du mies equipt bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich farm ja brav mein Inigear für jedes lvl und als Shadow heilen mich alleine meine 
Dots auf dem Dk für 450 alle 3 sec, dazu erneuerung, schild etc
Und wenn der Dk 10K life im idealfall hat, das sind 5 krits, was solls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich liebe auch PvP und stimm mein Equip darauf auch immer ab, der Priester ist nur blau equipt und hat trotzdem dank Enchants etc
8,4K life, da muss schon ein bischen was kommen bis der abkratzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab ja auch nen 72er DK, der geht auch sau steil ab, aber im moment muss ich meinen Berbauchar weiterlvln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peter@buffed (9. Dezember 2008)

talsimir schrieb:


> Recht hat er schon DK`s sind echt viel zu stark, nicht nur auf lv 55~ sondern auch auf 80 sind sie so unglaublich stark wenn sie recht gutes Equipment haben, da kann man direckt vom PC weg gehen und sichn KAffee holln^.^. Ich finde Dk´s brauchen nen meganurf damit alles wieder normal ist...




spiele selbst en 80er blut dk und nein sind nich overpowerd .... nich viel stärker als ein gut ausgerüsteter retro pala


----------



## Necronos1 (9. Dezember 2008)

mckayser schrieb:


> Naja ich behaupte mal, dass ein DK auch auf die paar Meter Distanz (die Du wegläufst) genug Schaden machen kann, sei es mit nen Paar Eisigen Berührungen, ne 100% crit HB, Todesmantel. Man ist meist noch nichtmal down, wenn man sich 5mal vom Hexer max time fearen lässt, einfach um es spannender zu machen.


Ähm wenn ein WL dich erstmal zugedotet hat, dann sieht es sehr übel für dich aus, Verderbniss tickt gerne mal für 1,5k und auch die anderen dots sind übel, der braucht nur noch wegzurennen und das wars, aber egal.
Im PvE sind DKs einfach nicht zu gebrauchen, der damage ist im Vergleich zu anderen dds low und Raidsupport bringen sie auch nicht, warum sollte man sie also mitnehmen?
Die einzige Klasse, die wirklich OP ist, ist der Pala, der sollte generft werden.


----------



## Gorgor (9. Dezember 2008)

Das kommt dabei raus, wenn JEDER mit seiner eigenen Meinung einen Thread eröffnet -.-


----------



## TheRealOne (9. Dezember 2008)

Hey erstmal ein freundliches Wazzup an alle,

meine meinung ist das der Death Knight nicht overpowerd ist. 
Ich selbst spiel schon sehr lange WoW ( 70er Pala, 70er Rogue, 70er Warlock, 70er Deathnight) und obwohl ich seit dem erscheinen von Wrath leider kaum bis garkeine Zeit mehr finde WoW zu spielen bilde ich mir ein in der lage zu sein die Derzeitige Situation der DKs zu verstehn. 

Ich selbst lvl zur zeit einen und muss festellen das ich nicht unbedingt leichtes spiel gegen die Anderen Klassen habe. Gut , ich gebe erlich zu wenig Skill mit meinem DK zu haben, was allerdings auch kein Wunder ist, zwei mal in der Woche spielen Reicht einfach nicht aus um wirklich ein Meister seiner Klasse zu werden, allerdings finde ich das die Fähigkeiten so wie ich sie Persönlich erlebe gut fürs PvP spielen abgestimmt sind. Und mal abgesehen von den netten Leuchteffekten, machen diese auf meinem Level zumindest auch gut schaden. Allerdings nicht mehr wie andere Klassen! Mein Hexer hat damals deutlich mehr Schaden gemacht. 

Naja alles in allem bin ich der Meinung das der DK nicht overpowerd ist und sich sehr gut ins Spiel einfügt.

 Peace!


----------



## Ophios (9. Dezember 2008)

nein, aus meiner sicht sind sie nicht op
jedenfalls im pve bereich keinesfalls

dass du das so siehst kann daran liegen das dir ein lvl 59 dk mit seiner komplett raren rüstung gegenüberstand die er nach abschließen aller quests zusammen hat


----------



## amphytrion (9. Dezember 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> Dein Leben ist auch überflüssig..


/not signed



> das einzige, was nicht überflüssig ist, ist die Zahl 42 und Currywurst! >.<


/SIGNED, aber sowas von...XD


Auf 80 is der DK nicht mehr overpowered. Das is in dem Levelbereich halt mal so, who cares, wenn man net auf nem PvP Server spielt is das doch egal. Wenn du mit dem in ne INze gehst oder in ner grp questest wirds dir sehr recht sein.
Und wegen BG braucht sich auch keiner beklagen, da bekommen manche Klassen eben mehr aufs Maul als andere. 
Ich hab nen Holy Paladin, was meinst du wie ich gezielt auf die Kauleiste bekommen hab damit ich nicht heile (auf der Ally Seite raffts eh fast keiner die Heiler zu schützen)???

Mimimi er kann schneller reiten [dafür bekommt er schneller/früher was aufn Scheitel, denk doch mal so rum^^]
Das können Palas mit ihrer Aura auch. Jäger mit nem Aspekt glaub auch, weiß ich jetzt nicht genau, GENERELL jeder mit der Karotte am Stiel, der Reitgerte und den Mithrilsporen bis Lvl 71.

Jede Klasse hat Stärken und Schwächen, is mal in diesem oder jenem Levelbereich besser als die Andere. UND???


Life's a bitch and one day you gonna merry her.


----------



## Shadoweffect (9. Dezember 2008)

Der DK hat ein Set an, das Level 64 Outlands-Drops gleicht.
Hast du mit deinem Priest ähnliches Equip?


----------



## Omas Liebling (9. Dezember 2008)

also zu dem gaul thema...
soll der mit 55 n 60% mount bekommen und dann mit 60 das 100%ige??

siehsch was ich mein


----------



## Arvel (9. Dezember 2008)

Also ich finde Todesritter auch etwas zu stark aber naja,ich zocke auch nen Todesritter... ich weiß noch wie man nen mob 40sec oder so geschlagen hat bis er fiel jetz kannste nen mob in 10sec als DK killen....und im BW find ich ja echt übel ,wenn man 5DK´s hat brauch man kein heal und kein tank der boss geht in weniger als 30sec down und ihr geht mit höchstens 60-100% life aus dem kampf blizz sollte ihn mal ein kleines bischen runter drehen auch wenn der todesritter mal dem lichkönig diente ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 finde den DMG echt übel und die aura die dich um einen prozentstatz des schadens heilt dann noch todestoß bzw. blutwürmer und krankheiten.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Lari (9. Dezember 2008)

Omas schrieb:


> also zu dem gaul thema...
> soll der mit 55 n 60% mount bekommen und dann mit 60 das 100%ige??
> 
> siehsch was ich mein


Ja, günstiger, aber ja...
Blaues Equip nachwerfen, Epic Mount hinterher... als frischer 59er Priest kommt man sich schon doof vor...


----------



## Sushid0 (9. Dezember 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ja, günstiger, aber ja...
> Blaues Equip nachwerfen, Epic Mount hinterher... als frischer 59er Priest kommt man sich schon doof vor...



Jo bin ich auch der Meinung, Wo ist denn da die gerechtigkeit? Die müssen ja nichtmal das Mount bezahlen, wo andere erstmal für Farmen können. DKs sind einfach zu überlegen gegenüber anderen Klassen. Halten soviel aus wie n Krieger, und mit Blutskillung haben sie noch Off-Heal + der Schaden den sie machen !


----------



## Asmardin (9. Dezember 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ja, günstiger, aber ja...
> Blaues Equip nachwerfen, Epic Mount hinterher... als frischer 59er Priest kommt man sich schon doof vor...



Stimmt schon, aber andere Klassen können von Anfang an Berufe leveln, also nebenbei. Als DK-Spieler musst Du entweder für Deine Berufe ion den Low-Leveln farmen oder Dir die Mats im AH kaufen. Genauso siehts auch mit Essen und Angeln aus. Also irgendwie gleicht es sich aus (meione Meinung, in Bezug auf Equip und Mount)


----------



## Borberat (9. Dezember 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ja, günstiger, aber ja...
> Blaues Equip nachwerfen, Epic Mount hinterher... als frischer 59er Priest kommt man sich schon doof vor...



Klaro, aber stell dir vor der DK wäre lvl 55 und hätte nix!
Da würden hier 100000000000000 Sinnlos "Mein armer armer Todesritter" Threads aufgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du hattest ja 30 lvl Zeit gold zu sparen was auch kein prob ist wenn man kein AH Junkie ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und immernoch: Wenn euch der DK zu schnell killt seid ihr einfach schrottig equiped!
So ein paar Rüssisets mit Ausdauer kosten 10g zusammen und bringen dir schon ne ganze Menge, 
+ dmg ist nicht alles, du muss lange genug leben um den dmg rauszuhauen!


----------



## Lari (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab genug Gold, das ist nicht die Sache. Die DKs sollen auch ein Mount haben, aber wieso direkt Epic? Soll es von mir aus sich mit LvL 60 automatisch umwandeln zu einem 100% Mount, aber so ists eben frech.
Wenn ich einen Ally DK sehe, der auf mich zugeritten kommt, kann ich mich eigentlich direkt setzen. Wegreiten geht nicht, da er schneller ist. Equipstand ist wesentlich höher als meiner. Das ist ein Def-Loss.
Die 50-60 BGs werden von Todesrittern dominiert. Das ist momenta einfach eine dumme LEvelspanne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Equip: Ich hab mir mittlerweile das Scherbenwelt Startequip erquestet, und trotzdem ist da kein dran kommen.


----------



## Borberat (9. Dezember 2008)

Allys? Die wehren sich doch sowieso nie! Die Memmen ;-)

Und als Shadowpriest versteh ich das Prob wirklich nicht, Schild an, Inneres Feuer and, und mit Fearen warten bis er dich an sich rangezogen hat,
das sollte für Allys schonmal locker reichen!


----------



## FragGyver (9. Dezember 2008)

Naja immerhin ein paar Leute die verstanden haben was ich meine. Nochmal, ich habe nie nach nem Nerv geschriehen oder nen Fix verlangt, alles was ich aus meiner Sicht anmerken wollte ist dass er im PvP des Levelbereichs zwischen 50-60 overpowert erscheint. Haben ja auch so ziemlich alle bestätigt, also bitte mit dem sinnlosen rumgheule über den thread aufhören. Habs ja nu kapiert dass sich dies bis Level 80 relativiert, bin trotzdem der Meinung das in dem Levelbereich etwas getan werden sollte. Finde den Vorschlag von LoD_Lari eigentlich ganz sinnvoll.


----------



## FragGyver (9. Dezember 2008)

@Boberat fearen wird bei mir so gut wie immer unterbrochen und ich hab den nach 2 sekunden wieder vor der nase.


----------



## Lari (9. Dezember 2008)

Inneres Feuer ist Standard, Schild sowieso, Fear nach ranziehen mach ich auch, er hat alle DoTs von mir drauf, Gedankenschlag geht auch noch durch, aber dann ist mein Schild unten, recast klappt eventuell noch, aber die Zeit reicht nicht mehr, um genug Schaden zu machen, oder mich nochmal hochzuheilen.

Ich beherrsche meinen Charakter, aber wie gesagt sind DKs standardmäßig in den Leveln zu stark.


----------



## Borberat (9. Dezember 2008)

FragGyver schrieb:


> @Boberat fearen wird bei mir so gut wie immer unterbrochen und ich hab den nach 2 sekunden wieder vor der nase.



Jop der DK bekommt auch für eine der ersten Qs eine Insignie und irgendeine Skillung kann den fear auch einmal abbrechen,
2 Sec = 1x Gedankenschlag + 1x Gedankenschinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wie ich gerade sehe diskutiert ihr über den lvl bereich 55-60. Der DK kann erst mit lvl 58 aus dem Stratgebiet raus,
also kommt er direkt in die Scherbenwelt, das BW & BK Eqip ist schon mit seiner Grundausstattung vergleichbar, wären dann
also nur 2 lvl in denen man den DKs besser aus dem Weg geht oder einfach so fraggeil ist wie ich ;-p

Man kann auch nicht immer gegen DKs gewinnen sonst wärs ja auch ne scheiß klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Improvisation ist alles und wenn du alle Casts kennst die dein gegner kann bist du auch immer im Vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borberat (9. Dezember 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Inneres Feuer ist Standard, Schild sowieso, Fear nach ranziehen mach ich auch, er hat alle DoTs von mir drauf, Gedankenschlag geht auch noch durch, aber dann ist mein Schild unten, recast klappt eventuell noch, aber die Zeit reicht nicht mehr, um genug Schaden zu machen, oder mich nochmal hochzuheilen.
> 
> Ich beherrsche meinen Charakter, aber wie gesagt sind DKs standardmäßig in den Leveln zu stark.



Ach verdammt die Antwort ist schon wieder zu Verführerisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der ultimative Sieg gegen alle Nahkämpfer kommt woher????

VOM WEGLAUFEN!!!! RENN UM DEIN LEBEN!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als Stoffi musst du versuchen IMMER auf distanz zu bleiben, wenn du ihn 1 Sec fearen kannst nachdem er dich rangepullt hat renn einfach stumpf geradeaus und dote ihn zu bis er tod ist ^^ oder Angst bekommt und stehenbleibt, dann bleibst du auch stehen und killst ihn schön aus der Entfernung^^


----------



## FragGyver (9. Dezember 2008)

Jo hast Recht Borberat, wahrscheinlich is besser wenn ich ihm erstmal aus dem Weg gehe. Ich bin auch kein PvP Junkie ich spiel halt nur immer gern zwischen dem Leveln ne Runde weils mir halt Spass macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bisher hatte ich auch nie ernsthafte Probleme nur jetzt in diesem Levelbereich kam mir halt einiges spanisch vor. Naja was solls, werd dann eben weiter leveln und mir auch fieses Equipment zulegen^^


----------



## Lari (9. Dezember 2008)

Wenn es so einfach wäre...
Davon ab beziehen sich die Erfahrung auf offenes PvP. Da ich mit dem Priester quasi Null Downtime habe hab ich den DK als Add, seltenst solo als Gegner.
Aber das ist ja dann wieder eine andere Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borberat (9. Dezember 2008)

Doch ist es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zu 85% 
Und bei den restlichen 15% improvisiere ich, aber ich kann ja jetzt nicht für jeden Fall eine Lösung spammen,
es soll doch jeder so spielen wie er will, aber dieses "Oh nee, ich leg mich schonmal zum sterben hin" ist doch wirklich 
keine Option in einem Spiel!

Aber eine gibts noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn du DK & Add hast dann warte 10 sec bis der Dk seine ganzen Krankheiten auf dich gespamt hat und klick verblassen,
soll er sich doch ums Add kümmern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (9. Dezember 2008)

Das war metaphorisch...


----------



## BleaKill (9. Dezember 2008)

So, da sich hier alles um den Dk dreht und ich keine Lust habe nen neuen Thread aufzumachen, frag ich einfach mal hier.

Was für einen Sinn hat http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=40715 ?! 

Is das nen Fehler, is vllt Tempowertung gemeint?

Wozu braucht ein DK Spellhaste???


----------



## Borberat (9. Dezember 2008)

Also Zaubertempo gibt es doch gar net mehr oder?
Gibt nur noch Tempowertung für beides, dementsprechend müsste das Item
geändert worden sein und Attackspeed erhöhen


----------



## BleaKill (9. Dezember 2008)

Ja eigtl schon, aber als ich gestern in Dalaran war mit meinem DK und mal geschaut habe was sich so kaufen lässt stand bei der Händlerin auch noch Zaubertempowertung drauf.


----------



## Borberat (9. Dezember 2008)

GZ an BB
BUGGY BLIZZARD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist auf jeden Sinnfrei, der Castet ja eh nix, patchen sie bestimmt noch weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder du kannst es nutzen um dir schnell ein Portal zu machen! So a la Pala
"Zack! Weg bin ich ;-p"


----------



## BleaKill (9. Dezember 2008)

lol


----------



## Borberat (9. Dezember 2008)

Offtopic: Bleakill, kommst du aus Hagen am TW? Oder das größere Hagen wo auch Menschen wohnen ;?)


----------



## BleaKill (9. Dezember 2008)

Hagen (Westfalen), das grösste^^


----------



## Raven_Lord (9. Dezember 2008)

Necronos1 schrieb:


> Ähm wenn ein WL dich erstmal zugedotet hat, dann sieht es sehr übel für dich aus, Verderbniss tickt gerne mal für 1,5k und auch die anderen dots sind übel, der braucht nur noch wegzurennen und das wars, aber egal.
> Im PvE sind DKs einfach nicht zu gebrauchen, der damage ist im Vergleich zu anderen dds low und Raidsupport bringen sie auch nicht, warum sollte man sie also mitnehmen?
> Die einzige Klasse, die wirklich OP ist, ist der Pala, der sollte generft werden.



Wer sagt DKs hätten keinen Raidsupport hat keine Ahnung.
1. Horn des Winters (Buff , hält 2min und macht 155 Stärke und Beweglichkeit)
2. Das Blu Talent "Stärke der Monstrosität (Der ganze Raid hat fast immer 10% mehr Angriffskraft)
3. Das Frost Talent "Verbesserte Eisige Klauen" (Damit haben alle Nahkämpfer fast immer 20% Angriffsgeschwindigkeit)


----------



## Crav3n (10. Dezember 2008)

/sign Raven_Lord

Und nochmal für alle die gerne im Low-Level-Bereich nach Nerf schreien:

Der DK auf Level 80 ist in etwa gleichwertig zu allen Klassen, es kommt immer drauf an wie er gespielt wird und wer ihn spielt. Das gilt aber für alle Klassen nicht nur für den DK. Da aber PvP schon immer unbalanced war und es auch immer sein wird bei Blizzard, wird es leider immer wieder solche Threads geben, sie gabs schon zu Zeiten vom Tarrens Mill Massaker und den 1. BG Einführungen bis hin zur Arena. 
Natürlich ist es leicht nach Nerf zu schreien aber ihr müsst in none WotLK Content mal bissl überlegen was der DK für Equip anhat, wenn er das Startgebiet verlässt.


----------



## babidi (10. Dezember 2008)

hmm hab das mit bm jäger gut gelöst, dks sin kiteopfer
und mit ner heiligdose werden die auch net so schnell fertig


----------



## Mandolito (10. Dezember 2008)

..und dann kommen die super PvP Equipten wieder an und hauen alle normalos um und verstehen wieder nicht wieso die sich so aufregen. 
Der DK fängt mit Equip vom Lvl T2/T3 an, also Classic-Highend, in Nordend relativiert sich das ganz schnell wieder, ist genauso mit denen die mit T6 rübergekommen sind, ist auch viel einfacher wie mit grün/blauem Equip. Aber abgesehen davon macht es riesig Spass den Spieß umzudrehen und die sch.. Hexer zu kloppen die vorher immer meinen Priester gegankt haben, hrhrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (10. Dezember 2008)

Raven_Lord schrieb:


> Wer sagt DKs hätten keinen Raidsupport hat keine Ahnung.



Das unterschreibe ich bedenkenlos!



> 1. Horn des Winters (Buff , hält 2min und macht 155 Stärke und Beweglichkeit)



Wir Jäger lieben den Klang dieses Horns! Davon ab teilt ein DK ordentlich Schaden aus, greift schon mal einen Fernkämpfer dem Pala in die Weihe etc. Ich habe es schon erlebt, daß in einer Hero-Ini der Tank umgekippt und der DK die vorübergehend freigewordene Stelle sehr gut ausgefüllt hat. Mit einem DK-Tank gehe ich regelmäßig in Hero-Inis - ob es für Naxx oder spätere Raids reicht, kann ich noch nicht beurteilen; aber Heroics kann ein DK genauso gut tanken wie andere Def-Klassen.

Beim DK ist's wie bei jeder anderen Klasse auch: Wird sie ordentlich gespielt, ist sie eine Bereicherung für die Gruppe / den Raid. Überflüssig? Wenn er mies gespielt wird, selbstverständlich!


----------



## Teufelchena (10. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute

Bitte haltet doch die Füsse still ^^

wartet noch ein halbes Jahr und der DK is genauso ein Char der in die Welten gehört wie alle anderen Chars!
Spiele selber einen und bei allem geheule, denke ich dass alles ne sache der Absprache is die gruppe sollte sich absprechen. Pvp mach ich nicht gern :-( aber hallo jeder der PVP spielt sollte eigentlich wissen, dass dr gegenüber nur drauf aus ist dich zu legen ;-)

und ich hab es auch schon mit meiner Mage geschafft nen Dk ins schwitzen zu bringen.

So Imba sind die DK's nicht sie haben ihre Schwächen !!

Und wer einen DK spielt und meint erkann alles und mehr , muss sich nicht wundern , wenn er plötzlich alleine vorm Boss steht **fg


----------



## UpSiNd (10. Dezember 2008)

Dalfi schrieb:


> Nur Noobs und Kiddies hier im Forum ??
> 
> Letzte Woche heult ein WL das Palas genervt werden müssen
> 
> ...



Ich sehne die Zeit herbei, in der alle über Schamis heulen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DevilZ (10. Dezember 2008)

Hm  stoffie und Platte träger haben zu beginn immer ihre schwierigkeiten.. wie oft ich mit meinen Hexer im PVP damls zu beginn umgehauen wurde... muss man durch trotzdem sage ich ne scheiß pala oder dk...  etzs chauts anders aus wenn sie ned grad in gruppen sind habe ich null probleme mit meinen Hexer gegen einen DK. is doch relativ schnuppe.
Spiele selbst auch einen DK zwar selten aber des öffteeren momentan nur berufe skillen damit ich in der Scherbenwelt gleich weiterskillen kan. Habe ihn mir zu erstgrundvoraussetzung gemacht wegen der Story die schon relativ cool gemacht ist.

Was ist los wennn wieder ein neues Addons kommmt mit ner neuen Klasse die z.B. mit LVL 60 beginnt ghet dann alles wieder von vorne los?

Wenn man ordentlich Inis macht kann man auch zum LVL 58 wie der Dk gutes Equip haben.

Aber man sollte Ihn diesen LVL berreich nie einen Stoffie mit Platteträgern vergleichen... dafür ist es viel zu früh.

Schönen Tag und viel Spaß beim Gamen noch.


----------

